# الانقلاب التركى



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2016)

* أعلن الجيش التركي  السيطرة على البلاد.


  سيطر الجيش التركي على مطار أتاتورك الدولي في إسطنبول وتوقفت حركة الطائرات.


  أفادت وسائل إعلام محلية وشهود عيان في تركيا اليوم الجمعة بأن إسطنبول وأنقرة شهدتا انتشار على نطاق واسع لأفراد الأمن.


  وقالت وكالة أنباء دوجان التركية، إنه تم استدعاء أفراد الأمن التركي وتم نشر سيارات الإسعاف خارج مقر القيادة العسكرية في أنقرة.


  وفي اسطنبول، أغلقت الجسور التي تربط بين الجانبين الأوروبي والآسيوي في اتجاه واحد.


  وحلقت الطائرات، التي يعتقد أنها عسكرية، في سماء اسطنبول وأنقرة .

هذا الخبر منقول من : المصري اليوم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2016)

* عاجل| إغلاق فيسبوك وتويتر ويوتيوب في تركيا*

    منذ 7 دقيقه July 15, 2016, 10:39 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 
  تعرضت عدة مواقع للإغلاق، تزامنًا مع محاولة الإنقلاب التي يقوم بها الجيش التركي الآن.
  وأغلق كل من موقع فيسبوك وتويتر ويوتيوب في تركيا.
  كان الموقع الإلكتروني لصحيفة "زمان" التركية، قد أفاد بأن قوات الدرك  أغلقت الجسرين المعلقين على جانبي البوسفور بسيارات مدرعة عسكرية، مساء  اليوم.
  وأفادت بعض المصادر بأن الجيش التركي أعلن سيطرته على إدارة البلاد،  وقال شهود عيان إنهم سمعوا دوي إطلاق نار بالقرب من مبنى المخابرات في  أنقرة.وأدان رئيس الوزراء التركي بن علي يلدريم محاولة "الانقلاب العسكري"،  وتوعد من ينفذون عملا "غير شرعي" بـ"دفع أغلى الأثمان".


هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2016)

*   ذكرت قنوات تلفزيون تركية أن مدينة اسطنبول شهدت يوم الجمعة إغلاق جسري البوسفور والسلطان محمد الفاتح.
ولم تقدم القنوات أي سبب لذلك.
وأظهرت لقطات نشرتها وكالة دوجان للأنباء عمليات تحويل السيارات والحافلات.   
هذا الخبر منقول من : الدستور*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2016)

* عاجل.. أردوغان يغادر القصر الرئاسي *

    منذ 1 دقيقه July 15, 2016, 10:51 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* نشرت وسائل الإعلام التركية صورًا لدبابات عسكرية أمام مطار أتاتورك في  محاولة لتنفيذ انقلاب عسكريبالعاصمة اسطنبول، فيما أكدت بعض الصحف خروج  الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان من القصر الرئاسي إلى منطقة آمنة، بحسب سكاي  نيوز، وسبوتنك الروسية.
وذكرت صحيفة تركية تؤكد أن ضباطاً موالون لجماعة فتح الله غولن حاولوا السيطرة على رئاسة الأركان.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الدستور*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*الاخبار غامضة 
اتابع  سكاى نيوز العربية 
ومونت كارلو العربية 
وراديو  سوا
وفرانس24
ووسائل الاعلام المصرية  
وال بي بي سي العربية (أعظم داعم للاخوان تلتزم الصمت الكامل )  تغيب عن الحدث. 

لا احد  حسم نتيجة الانقلاب  - هل ربنا  اكرم تركيا ونجح الانقلاب العسكرى 
ام    لا يزال غضب ربنا   .. 

يا تركيا  ...   نريد  رجلاً.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*رئيس الاركان التركي محتجز "رهينة" لدى العسكريين الانقلابيين في أنقرة

عن البيان  الاماراتية​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*الجيش التركى  يقول  انه  تولى السلطة فى البلاد*​
مونت كارلو


----------



## candy shop (15 يوليو 2016)

بصراحه ده احسن خبر سمعته 
عقبال باقى الدول الداعمه للاخوان
ربنا يكمل على خير​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

DW العربية :

*عاجل.. مكتب الرئاسة يقول إن أردوغان بأمان ويوجه نداء للعالم لمساندة الشعب التركي      



*​
المصري اليوم 
*عاجل| «سي.إن.إن » تورك: #أردوغان في مكان آمن http://amay.link/62yp302impZ
#أنقرة*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*يشرفنى ان اكون اول    واحد فى العالم   يقول عن قردوخان :    المخلوع   والمشلوح     والمعزول  وربما المشنوق 
ليس من عادتى ان اهرول  للتسرع  - لكن  بهجة شرف المحاولة    يغالبنى   

يسقط يسقط المعزول - المخلوع   
اردوغان الذى  هرول للاختباء -   (سنة محمودة )
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*سكاى نيوز :
مواقع تركية تتحدث عن مغادرة أردوغان إسطنبول
#انقلاب_تركيا  


هل من مقارن    بين  بشار الاسد   و  اردوغان .؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2016)

*صرح الرئيس التركي اردوغان عبر فيديو كونفرس مع برنامج تركي ردا علي  الانقلاب العسكري القائم في بلاده انه سيرد اقصي رد علي المحرضين علي هذا  الانقلاب ويناشد الشعب التركي للنزول للشارع والدفاع عما اسماه بالشرعيه  ودعا اردوغان الشعب التركي التوجه للمطارات وانقره للاحتشاد
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

* تكهنات  عربية واسلامية   
باحتمالية  كون  روسيا  او ايران او فرنسا   او ارمينيا او الاكراد   او السيسي   وراء    ( الانقلاب )
تشعل  الفايسبوك .*​
فعلا  نعيش حدث تاريخى  اذا نجح الانقلاب العسكري التركى  معناه اعادة تشكيل تاريخ وجغرافية المنطقة بأسرها  


والا حرام  النوم   الليلة .... النوم حرام  -  مع الاشارة للاغنية الشهيرة​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*سكاى نيوز  العربية 
محدث :
محدث | الآن | وسائل إعلام: مقتل رئيس هيئة الأركان التركي
#تركيا​*#انقلاب_تركيا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*سكاى نيوز  :
مراسلنا: الجيش يسيطر على كافة مرافق إسطنبول
#تركيا
#انقلاب_تركيا​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*عاجل  
 سكاى نيوز العربية 

الآن | مصدر أميركي: #أردوغان يطلب اللجوء لألمانيا​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*نعيش لحظات   تاريخية  هامة جدا جدا جدا 
خطيرة
التاريخ بيتم كتابته 
المنطقة كلها بأسرها يتحدد  مستقبلها الان          


 تسلم الايادى     بالتركى 
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2016)

*DW العربية 
رويترز: دبابات تحاصر مبنى البرلمان التركي وسماع إطلاق نار في مطار أتاتورك في أسطنبول
-----
الطيران  يطلق  نيرانه على مقر الرئاسة  *​


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يوليو 2016)

مبروك سقوط النظام الاخواني فى تركيا.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*ذكرت قناة «العربية»، في خبر عاجل لها أن قائد الجيش الأول في  تركيا، أعلن أن ما يحدث سينتهى سريعًا وأن الانقلاب سيفشل، وقال: «من قاموا  بمحاولة الانقلاب فصيل صغير ولا داع للقلق».

وأوردت صحيفة "زمان" التركية، في نبأ عاجل لها منذ قليل وقوع انقلاب عسكري  في تركيا على الرئيس رجب طيب أردوغان، مشيرة إلى أن قوات الدرك أغلقت  الجسرين المعلقين على جانبي البوسفور وسط انتشار سيارات ومدرعات عسكرية.

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*اف 16 تركيه تسقط مروحيه عسكريه تقل انقلابيين فى انقرة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*اوباما على الجميع دعم الحكومه التركية المنتخبة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*وكالة الأناضول : مقتل 17 شرطيا فى أنقرة*​


----------



## candy shop (16 يوليو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اوباما على الجميع دعم الحكومه التركية المنتخبة*​



الدور الجاى عليه انشاء الله الاخوانى ده​


----------



## thebreak-up (16 يوليو 2016)

*الله يستر. الوضع خارج السيطره وعلى مايبدو أننا بصدد حرب أهليه. *


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

توضيح لمن لا يعرف الوضع الداخلي التركي
سابقاً منذ أيام أتاتورك مؤسس تركيا العلمانية
كان الجيش فعلياً هو الذي يحكم البلاد ديكتاتورياً
وكان يحمي العلمانية من الإسلاميين الذين يشكلون الأكثرية
ولكن أردوغان غير هذه المعادلة
وأحبه الأتراك لأنه تظاهر بأنه علماني منفتح ومسلم بنفس الوقت
وله مقولة مشهورة "أنا مسلم علماني" لا أدري كيف يكون المسلم علماني 
المهم بعد أن أحكم سيطرته بدأ بتغيير العناصر العلمانية القيادية بالجيش ويضع بدلاً عنها إخوانية
إمرأته بدأت ترتدي الحجاب الممنوع رسمياً في البلاد لتكون البداية في إنتشار الحجاب في تركيا
أما مؤخراً فإنه بدأ بمطاردة العلمانيين وزجهم في السجن وسحب أي سلطة منهم
لا أدري إذا كان الإنقلاب سينجح أم لا
ولكنه على الأكيد إنقلاب الأقلية ضد الأكثرية
ومن هنا أشك في نجاحه رغم أنني أتمناه
لأنه إذا نجح فإنه سينعكس إيجاباً على بلدي
​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*الجيش التركي يتسلم الحكم ويعلن قيام مجلس سلام بقيادة السلطة في البلاد*

*الجيش التركي يتسلم الحكم ويعلن قيام مجلس سلام بقيادة السلطة في البلاد*​ 

وكالة أوقات الشام الإخبارية



أعلن الجيش التركي منذ قليل  في بيان عبر التلفزيون الحكومي  أن الانقلاب الذي قام به لحماية النظام العلماني الجمهوري وضمان وحدة  الأمة والدولة التركية ونظامها الديمقراطي الذي كان مهددا من قبل النظام  السابق


 كما أعلن عن تعيين "مجلس سلام" لقيادة السلطة في البلاد و اعداد دستور جديد  للبلاد في وقت قريب., وفي الأخبار المتداولة أن الجيش التركي قد سيطر على  معظم المفاصل الحيوية في العاصمة التركية بعد الانقلاب الذي قام به في وقت  سابق من هذه الليلة .


 كما أعلن التلفزيون التركي عن حظر التجول في البلاد وإغلاق المطارات


المصدر​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*ردود الأفعال الدولية على انقلاب الجيش على أردوغان*

*ردود الأفعال الدولية على انقلاب الجيش على أردوغان*
​ 

جهينة نيوز:

 توالت ردود الفعل الدولية سريعا، على الانقلاب العسكري الذي قاده الجيش التركي ضد النظام الحاكم في البلاد.

 وقال وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري: "نأمل في استمرار السلام  والاستقرار بتركيا"، فيما أكد البيت الأبيض أنه يتم إبلاغ الرئيس الامريكي  باراك أوباما بتطورات الأحداث في تركيا ويحاط علما بها بشكل مستمر.

 وصرح وزير الخارجية الروسي، سيرغي لافروف، بأنه ينبغي تجنب سفك الدماء في تركيا وتسوية القضايا وفق الدستور.

 من جهته دعا الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة، بان كي مون، إلى الهدوء في تركيا.


 وأعربت الخارجية البريطانية، عن قلقها "جراء الأحداث الجارية في أنقرة  واسطنبول"، فيما دعت الخارجية الفرنسية في بيان رعاياها في تركيا للبقاء في  منازلهم.


 هذا وأكدت مصادر في الاتحاد الأوروبي أن محاولة الانقلاب العسكري الجارية في تركيا تبدو كبيرة وليست من بضعة أفراد في الجيش.

كما أكدت الحكومة اليونانية أنها تتابع الوضع في تركيا عن كثب.

 من جهتها سارعت الخارجية الإماراتية إلى إصدار بيان دعت فيه مواطنيها في تركيا لالتزام الحيطة والحذر.

 المصدر​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*الجيش التركي يفرض الأحكام العرفية ويعتزم محاكمة أعضاء الحكومة الحالية*

*الجيش التركي يفرض الأحكام العرفية ويعتزم محاكمة أعضاء الحكومة الحالية*
​ 

جهينة نيوز:
 أعلن الجيش التركي عن منع التجول في كافة أنحاء البلاد.

 وأضاف الجيش في بيان له إنه فرض الاحكام العرفية، مشيراً إلى أنه تم  الاطاحة بالحكومة الحالية واعتقال أعضائها ومحاكمتهم وكل المتهمين  بالخيانة.

 وكان الجيش التركي اقتحم مقر حزب العدالة والتنمية في أنقرة.

 المصدر​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*زلزال إقليمي: الانقلاب لم يكتمل وتركيا إلى المجهول*

*زلزال إقليمي: الانقلاب لم يكتمل وتركيا إلى المجهول*
​ 

وكالة أوقات الشام الإخبارية

مجهولة هي الساعات التي ستطل هذا الصباح، بالنسبة للجميع  وخصوصا الاتراك. هل سيكون رجب طيب اردوغان قيد الاعتقال؟ ام هاربا من  «عدالة» الانقلابيين في الجيش؟ ام ستكون الشوارع التركية مجبولة بالدم  بعدما ظهرت شرارات الصدام الداخلي المسلح منذ ان اعلن ضباط الجيش انقلاب  الليل على الرئيس التركي؟
ولعل المشهد سيكون معكوسا بالكامل، وسيكون اردوغان متربعا في قصره، وقادة  الانقلاب الذين لم تتضح هوياتهم حتى ساعات الفجر الاولى، قيد الاعتقال.  ومهما يكن، فان ما يجري يشكل الخطر الاكبر الذي يضرب الحكم الاردوغاني،  وهيمنة حزب العدالة والتنمية على السلطة في تركيا منذ 14 سنة.

ومما يعزز المشهد المشوش تسارع الانباء فجراً عن فشل الانقلاب، وإعلان رئيس  الوزراء بن علي يلديريم ان رئيس هيئة الأركان وقادة الجيش يسيطرون على  الوضع، وتأكيد المخابرات ان الانقلاب في طريقه نحو الفشل.

ان الجهل بأجوبة هذه التساؤلات هو بالضبط صورة المشهد التركي الغامض.  اردوغان «المخلوع» الذي تردد انه كان في منتجع مرمريس عندما اعلن ضباط  الجيش الانقلاب، لم يجد امامه سوى دعوة انصاره للنزول الى الشارع لمواجهة  الانقلابيين، ما يعني اندلاع مواجهات بين مؤيديه وقوات الجيش التي كانت  بسطت سيطرتها على مدينتي انقرة واسطنبول ومقار حكومية وامنية وعسكرية في  انحاء البلاد، بما في ذلك محطات تلفزة.

ليس انقلابا عاديا هذا. ان هزاته الارتدادية اذا اكتمل، ستكون واسعة، وتطال  الاقليم كله. هذه دولة «اطلسية»، وهي لاعب اقليمي كبير متهم بالتورط في كل  النزاعات والحروب التي اشتعلت في المنطقة خلال السنوات الست الماضية.  سوريا قد تتبدل الاحوال فيها تبدلا كبيرا بعدما ظل اردوغان الحاضن الاقليمي  الاول للفصائل المسلحة خصوصا في الشمال السوري. ايران تتابع بالتأكيد  وبقلق تطورات الاحداث المتسارعة. الرئاسة الايرانية دعت الى اجتماع عاجل  لمجلس الامن القومي. الكرملين من جهته، والذي بالكاد اعلن عن مصالحة مع  انقرة قبل ايام قليلة، اعلن انه ينظر بقلق كبير الى تطورات الموقف. العراق،  مصر، السعودية، قطر، ليبيا، قبرص وغالبية دول الاتحاد الاوربي، واللائحة  تطول للدول التي ستتأثر بهذه الهزة الاقليمية الكبرى.

وللدلالة على الحال التي وصل اليها حكم اردوغان، لم يتمكن الرئيس التركي من  الظهور علانية ولا عبر وسائل الإعلام سوى من خلال اتصال عبر السكايب مع  مقدمة احدى البرامج التلفزيونية التركية ليخاطب الشعب التركي ويحرض الناس  على احباط الانقلاب ضده. الا ان التطورات التي شهدتها الساعات الاولى من  الانقلاب، لم تظهر حسما كاملا من جانب الحركة الانقلابية في ضبط المشهد  لمصلحتها، خصوصا انه لم تتضح ولاءات قطاعات الجيش المختلفة، ولم يتم اعتقال  كل القادة السياسيين في حكم اردوغان بما في ذلك رئيس الحكومة بن علي  يلديريم.

وفي هذه الاثناء، كان ضباط الانقلاب يتحدثون باسم الجيش ويعلنون البيان  الرقم واحد، فيما مقاتلاتهم الجوية تحلق في سماء البلاد، وقواتهم تقطع جسري  اسطنبول، وتهاجم مقار للمخابرات، وتحاول فرض حظر التجول في المدن الكبرى،  وتخوض اشتباكات مع عناصر حكومية مسلحة، وانما بشكل متفرق ومحدود، من دون ان  يتضح ما اذا كانت الاشتباكات ستتخذ في الساعات المقبلة شكلا اكثر خطورة  واتساعا.

على ان من بين المؤشرات التي يتحتم التوقف عندها المواقف الصادرة من  الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد الاوروبي. اذ بالكاد سمع صوت مندد بالانقلاب  المفترض. ردود الفعل الاولية سواء من وزير الخارجية جون كيري او غيره من  المسؤولين في اوروبا، كانت اما منصبة على التعبير عن القلق على الوضع في  تركيا، او الاشارة الى اهمية الحفاظ على الدستور واستقرار البلاد. ونقلت  تقارير عن مصادر اميركية تأكيداتها انها تجهل هوية الانقلابيين ولم تكن على  اطلاع مسبق على خطط إطاحة اردوغان. وغالب الظن ان مسؤولي الاتحاد  الاوروبي، من جهتهم، لن يستطيعوا اخفاء فرحتهم برحيل اردوغان، بغض النظر  عما سيؤول اليه الوضع في تركيا.

واعتبر اردوغان أن «منفذي محاولة الانقلاب» لن ينجحوا، قائلا لقناة «سي أن  أن تورك» في اتصال عبر هاتف محمول: «لا أعتقد أبداً أن منفذي محاولة  الانقلاب سينجحون»، مشدداً على أنه سيظل الرئيس والقائد الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة في البلاد وأن الانقلابيين سيدفعون «ثمناً باهظاً جداً».
 
الجيش التركي
بدت تصريحات قادة الجيش التركي متضاربة أمس، بين من أقروا بالانقلاب  وتعاملوا على أساسه أمنياً، وبين من اعتبر أنّ الانقلاب محاولة من قبل فصيل  صغير و «لا يوجد مبرر للقلق».

وأعلن الجيش التركي أنه استولى على السلطة وفرض حظر التجول والأحكام  العرفية على عموم الأراضي التركية، بينما حلقت مروحيات في سماء العاصمة  أنقرة بعدما سبقتها مقاتلات حربية حلقت على علو منخفض.

وقال الجيش في بيان بثه التلفزيون الحكومي، صدر عن «مجلس السلم في البلاد»،  الذي قال إنه شكله إثر الانقلاب: «لن نسمح بتدهور النظام العام في تركيا.  تم فرض حظر تجول في البلاد حتى إشعار آخر»، مؤكداً أنه «تولى السيطرة على  البلاد».

وقال الجيش في بيان أرسل بالبريد الإلكتروني وأذاعته قنوات تلفزيونية تركية  إنه تولى السلطة من أجل حماية النظام الديموقراطي وحقوق الإنسان، وأنه  سيحافظ على جميع العلاقات الخارجية للبلاد، وأن الأولوية ستكون لسيادة  القانون.

وأظهرت لقطات تلفزيونية مركبات عسكرية تغلق الجسرين الرئيسيين فوق مضيق  البوسفور في اسطنبول وانتشار دبابات في المطار الرئيسي بالمدينة. وفي  العاصمة أنقرة حلقت طائرات حربية وطائرات هليكوبتر في سماء المدينة.

وذكرت وكالة «الأناضول» التركية الرسمية، التي تديرها الدولة، أنّ رئيس  هيئة الأركان التركية محتجز مع آخرين «رهائن» في العاصمة أنقرة. وذكرت قناة  «سي إن إن تورك» أنّ الرهائن محتجزون في مقر قيادة الجيش.

وفي المقابل، قال قائد الجيش الأول في تركيا وهو جزء من القوات البرية  مسؤول عن اسطنبول ومناطق في غرب البلاد إن من قاموا بمحاولة الانقلاب فصيل  صغير وإنه «لا يوجد مبرر للقلق».

وأضاف قائد الجيش الأول لـ «الأناضول»: «إنهم يمثلون مجموعة صغيرة داخل مقر الجيش الأول».

(أ ف ب، رويترز)

السفير


المصدر
​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*تحرير رئيس هيئة أركان الجيش التركي واعتقالات في صفوف منظمي الانقلاب*

*تحرير رئيس هيئة أركان الجيش التركي واعتقالات في صفوف منظمي الانقلاب*
​ 

أعلنت وسائل إعلام تركية السبت 16 يوليو/ تموز، أنه تم تحرير  رئيس هيئة أركان الجيش التركي خلوصي آكار، الذي كان قد احتجز مساء الجمعة  من قبل مجموعة من الانقلابيين.             

وكان رئيس الوزراء التركي بن علي يلدريم، قد أعلن في وقت  سابق من يوم السبت، عن تعيين قائد الجيش الأول الجنرال أوميت دوندار رئيسا  للأركان العامة للجيش التركي بالإنابة، وذلك قبل الإعلان عن تحرير رئيس  هيئة أركان الجيش التركي خلوصي آكار.

وكانت وسائل إعلام أفادت سابقا باحتجاز أكار من قبل الانقلابيين أثناء محاولة الانقلاب.

ونقلت  وسائل إعلام محلية أن رئيس الاستخبارات التركية تم نقله إلى مكان آمن  أيضا، وذلك بعد تعرض مركز الاستخبارات التركية إلى هجوم نفذته مروحية  عسكرية.

على صعيد متصل قالت مصادر في الشرطة التركية،  بأن 16 شخصا من منظمي الانقلاب قتلوا خلال اشتباكات قرب مبنى البرلمان في أنقرة.

هذا وتم عزل 34 من قيادات الجيش التركي من ضمنهم 5 جنرالات بتهمة ضلوعهم في محاولة الانقلاب.

وأعلن وزير العدل التركي بكر بوزداغ، عن اعتقال 754 عسكريا لهم علاقة بمحاولة الانقلاب أيضا.
وذكرت وكالة "رويترز"، نقلا عن وزير العدل أن الاعتقالات جرت في مختلف أنحاء البلاد.

وأعلن  الهلال الأحمر التركي عن إصابة نحو 1000 شخص نتيجة للاشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن التركي والانقلابيين، منهم 800 في أنقرة و200 في اسطنبول.


 المصدر​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*من هم مدبرو الانقلاب الخامس في تركيا؟*

*من هم مدبرو الانقلاب الخامس في تركيا؟*
​ 

أكدت مصادر تركية أن قائدي القوات الجوية والبرية هما من نفذا  الانقلاب على الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان، مؤكدة أن محرم كوسا المستشار  القانوني لرئيس الأركان هو من خطط للانقلاب.         

وأعلنت هيئة الاستخبارات الوطنية في تركيا عن فشل محاولة  الانقلاب في البلاد واتهمت قيادة سلاح الجو وقوات الدرك بالسعي إلى  الاستيلاء على السلطة.

من جهتها أعلنت قناة "سي أن أن تورك" أن  محاولة الانقلاب كان يديرها المدعي العسكري العام التركي بدعم من 46 ضابطا  تركيا رفيعي المستوى، مضيفا أنه تم في اسطنبول تحديد 104 مشاركين في  العملية التي كان من شأنها الإستيلاء على السلطة.

وأشارت القناة إلى أن القوات الحكومية القت القبض على عدد من القائمين بمحاولة الانقلاب.

وفي  وقت سابق قالت وزارة العدل التركية أن حركة "حزمة"، التي أنشأها المعارض  التركي فتح الله غولن، تقف وراء محاولة الانقلاب، الأمر الذي أكده لاحقا  الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان.

لكن الحركة نفت بدورها أي اتهامات بتورطها في محاولة الاستيلاء على السلطة في تركيا.

ونقلت وكالة "رويترز" عن مجموعة أنصار لفتح الله غولن في الولايات المتحدة قولها إنه لا علاقة لها بالتطورات الأخيرة في تركيا.

ووصفت المجموعة الاتهامات المنسوبة لحركة "حزمة" وزعيمها بـ"غير المسؤولة".

وأعلن  في تركيا، ليلة الجمعة، عن تنفيذ الجيش خامس انقلاب واستحواذه على السلطة  في بلاد الأناضول، في وقت دعا الرئيس "رجب طيب أردوغان" مواطنيه إلى التجمع  في الميادين، في حين تبرأ القائد الأول للجيش من الحركة الانقلابية.
ولم  تمر ساعة من الانقلاب العسكري في تركيا، حتى ظهر أردوغان على شاشات  التلفزة يتهم أنصار الداعية فتح الله غولن بالوقوف وراء الانقلاب.

غولن.. من صديق أردوغان إلى عدو لدود

فتح  الله غولن، داعية إسلامي صوفي، تزعم حركة الخدمة في تركيا في مواجهة حزب  العدالة والتنمية، وقد لاقت حركته انتشارا واسعًا في تركيا، كونها فكرا  صوفيا روحيا، وتنحاز إلى قومية الدولة التركية، في مواجهة فكرة استعادة  أمجاد الدولة العثمانية، التي يتبناها حزب العدالة والتنمية.

واشتد  الصراع بين حركة غولن، وحزب العدالة والتنمية منذ 2010، وتطور الخلاف إلى  لجوء فتح الله غولن سياسيا إلى الولايات المتحدة، ليأخذ الصراع بعدا جديدا،  بانقلاب الجيش التركي على الرئيس أردوغان.

ويعيش غولن في منفى  اختياري في ولاية بنسلفانيا الأميركية حيث يترأس شبكة ضخمة غير رسمية من  المدارس والمراكز البحثية والشركات ووسائل الإعلام في خمس قارات. 

وقد  أنشأ أنصاره وأتباعه ما يقرب من 100 مدرسة مستقلة في الولايات المتحدة  وحدها، كما اكتسبت حركته زخما قويا في أوروبا منذ تأسست أولى مدارس كولِن  في شتوتجارت بألمانيا في عام 1995.

وكانت بداية تأسيس حركة غولن في  العام 1990، ووجدت هذه الحركة صداها في تركيا ثم ‏خارجها، وقد وصلت هذه  الحركة إلى ذروتها في الاجتماع الذي تم عقده في الفاتيكان بين فتح الله  وبين ‏البابا.

وحظيت حركة غولن بترحيب كبير من الغرب، إذ تعتبر هي "النموذج" الذي ينبغي أن يحتذى به بسبب "انفتاحها" على العالم، وخطابها الفكري.


 المصدر​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*الاتحاد الأوروبي يدعم الحكومة التركية الشرعية*

*الاتحاد الأوروبي  يدعم الحكومة التركية الشرعية*
​ 

أعرب الاتحاد الأوروبي عن دعمه الكامل للحكومة المنتخبة  ديمقراطيا في تركيا، داعيا العودة إلى النظام الدستوري بأسرع وقت، وجاء ذلك   على لسان رئيس المجلس الأوروبي دونالد توسك. 

وقال توسك في بيان يوم السبت  16 يوليو/تموز: ان " تركيا هي شريك أساسي للاتحاد الأوروبي"، مشيرا إلى أن  الاتحاد الأوروبي "يدعم بشكل كامل الحكومة المنتخبة ديمقراطيا، ومؤسسات  الدولة، وسيادة القانون".

كما دعت فيديريكا موغيريني، مفوضة الاتحاد  الأوروبي لشؤون السياسة الخارجية والأمن، فى حسابها على تويتر إلى احترام  المؤسسات الديمقراطية في تركيا.

وكتبت موغيريني، التي تشارك في أعمال  قمة "أوروبا - آسيا" في العاصمة المنغولية، تعليقا على الأنباء حول محاولة  انقلاب في تركيا: "أنا في اتصال مستمر مع وفد الاتحاد الأوروبي في أنقرة  وبروكسل من منغوليا. أدعو إلى ضبط النفس واحترام المؤسسات الديمقراطية في  تركيا".
من جانبه قال الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون إن  "تدخل الجيش في شؤون أي دولة غير مقبول، ومن المهم أن يتم وبسرعة وبشكل  سلمي تأكيد نظام مدني دستوري وفقا للمبادئ الديمقراطية في تركيا". 

وجدد  الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة في بيان يوم السبت 16 يوليو/تموز، تعليقا على  الأحداث الجارية في تركيا، جدد مطالبته بالهدوء وضبط النفس والمحافظة على  الحقوق الأساسية". 
وقال "في هذه اللحظة من عدم اليقين في  البلاد(تركيا)، أدعو إلى الهدوء ونبذ العنف وضبط النفس والحفاظ على الحقوق  الأساسية، بما في ذلك حرية التعبير والتجمع".

وردا على هذه التطورات،  دعا الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان، في اتصال مع قناة تلفزيونية تركية،  الشعب التركي للنزول إلى ميادين وشوارع البلاد.

يشار إلى أن تركيا  شهدت في تاريخها الحديث، العديد من الانقلابات طيلة الخمسة عقود الماضية ،  كان أولها في 27 مايو/أيار 1960، حين وقع انقلاب عسكري أطاح بالحكومة  الديمقراطية المنتخبة ورئيس البلاد آنذاك عدنان مندرس.


المصدر
​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*مدفيديف: هناك تناقضات عميقة داخل المجتمع والجيش في تركيا*

*مدفيديف: هناك تناقضات عميقة داخل المجتمع والجيش في تركيا*
​
 أعلن دميتري مدفيديف، رئيس الوزراء الروسي، السبت 16  يوليو/تموز، أن الأحداث الجارية في تركيا تشير إلى وجود تناقضات عميقة داخل  المجتمع والجيش في تركيا. 



وقال مدفيديف للصحفيين إن "من الواضح تماما أن اشتباكات  عسكرية جارية حاليا هناك. ومن الضروري إحلال النظام الدستوري في أراضي هذه  الدولة المجاورة لنا من أجل احترام كافة الحريات والحقوق وفقا للقوانين  المتبعة هناك".


وأكد رئيس الوزراء الروسي أن "ما حدث يشير إلى وجود  تناقضات عميقة داخل المجتمع والجيش في تركيا، تسببت في اندلاع هذه الأحداث.  وفي أي حال من الأحوال علينا أن نبذل الجهود لحماية مصالح مواطنينا  ومؤسساتنا وشركاتنا، بما في ذلك الخطوط الجوية ومواصلات النقل الأخرى مع  تركيا، إضافة إلى السفن ووسائل النقل الأخرى المتوجهة إلى تركيا أو  المتواجدة هناك".


وفي سياق متصل أعلن أليكسي بوشكوف، رئيس لجنة  الشؤون الدولية في مجلس النواب الروسي (الدوما)، أن الرئيس التركي رجب طيب  أردوغان يمثل السلطة الشرعية في البلاد بالرغم من كل قراراته المثيرة  للجدل، مضيفا أن "الشرعية هي سلاح قوي ضد المؤامرة".


المصدر
​


----------



## fouad78 (16 يوليو 2016)

*أردوغان: الانقلاب فشل وسيحاسبون*

*أردوغان: الانقلاب فشل وسيحاسبون*
​
 بعد إعلانه عن فشل الانقلاب على السلطة الشرعية في تركيا، ظهر  الرئيس رجب طيب أردوغان بين حشد من أنصاره في إسطنبول، مؤكدا البقاء في  الشوارع والميادين حتى نهاية الأزمة بشكل كامل. 



واعتبر أردوغان السبت 16 يوليو/تموز، أن محاولة الانقلاب هي  إهانة للديمقراطية واستهانة بالشعب التركي، مثمنا الدور الذي لعبه هذا  الشعب في مواجهة الانقلابيين ونزوله إلى الميادين والشوارع لنصرة الدستور.
أردوغان: سيحاسبون​وأضاف  الرئيس التركي أن ذلك العمل الذي قامت به قوات من الجيش يمثل عملا من  أعمال الخيانة وسيكون سببا "لتطهير" القوات المسلحة، على حد قوله.


إلى  ذلك، نوه أردوغان في خطابه أمام أنصاره باستمرار بعض الاضطرابات في  العاصمة أنقرة، مؤكدا أن السلطات تعمل على حلها في أقرب وقت، مشيرا إلى أن  الحياة ستعود إلى مجراها قريبا.


وفي هذا الصدد، حث أردوغان في بث  مباشر نقلته قناة NTV أنصاره، على البقاء في الشوارع إلى حين عودة الوضع  إلى طبيعته بعد أن قام ضباط في الجيش بمحاولة للإطاحة بالحكومة.
وقال  أردوغان إن الخطوط الجوية التركية ستستأنف رحلاتها بعد محاصرة مطار  أتاتورك من قبل القوات الانقلابية في وقت متأخر من يوم الجمعة 15  يوليو/تموز.


إلى ذلك، نقلت قناة "NTV" التركية استسلام العشرات من  جنود الانقلاب الذين كانوا يسيطرون على أحد جسور البوسفور، في الوقت الذي  ذكرت فيه مواقع تركية أن رئيس الوزراء التركي عين قائد الجيش الأول رئيسا  لهيئة أركان الجيش بالإنابة.


بدوره، أكد رئيس الوزراء التركي، بن علي  يلدريم، فشل المحاولة الانقلابية التي قام بها عناصر من الجيش التركي،  كاشفا عن "السيطرة إلى حد كبير" شاكرا الشعب لتصديه للانقلاب ووقوفه بجانب  الشرعية، مؤكدا في ذات الوقت تحرير رئيس الأركان خلوصي آكار ومزاولته عمله.
غولن ينفي ​وخرج الداعية  الاسلامي فتح الله غولن، خصم الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان، عن صمته، بعد  توجيه أصابع الاتهام إليه في محاولة الانقلاب والإطاحة بالحكومة، خرج ودان  "بأشد العبارات" هذا العمل في تركيا، في بيان مقتضب أصدره قبيل منتصف ليل  الجمعة.


وأوضح غولن المقيم في المنفى في الولايات المتحدة "من المسيء  كثيرا بالنسبة لي كشخص عانى من انقلابات عسكرية عديدة في العقود الـ 5  الماضية، أن أُتهم بأنني على ارتباط بمثل هذه المحاولة" الانقلابية.


وشهدت  البلاد في ساعات متأخرة من ليل الجمعة 16 يوليو/تموز أحداثا متسارعة بدءا  بإعلان انقلاب عسكري في البلاد، واستلام الجيش التركي زمام أمور البلاد،  وصولا إلى توافد المئات من المواطنين إلى الشوارع استجابة لنداء أردوغان  الذي دعا إليه في خطابه، الأمر الذي أفضى إلى فشل محاولة الانقلاب.

المصدر
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*عبد الله جولن يندد بشدة على محاولة الانقلاب بتركيا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

[YOUTUBE]weH_lS_zBjQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*    العودة الى الرئيسية * 

* رئيس الأركان التركي  خلوصى أكار  يعود لممارسة عمله بعد تحريره*

*  منذ 16 دقيقه July 16, 2016, 10:13 am*
*   طباعة  * 
* تبليغ بواسطة      * 

*




* 


*حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+* 



* 
    ندي هشام أفادت فضائية سكاي نيوز، بنبأ عاجل لها عن وصول رئيس الأركان  التركي خلوصى أكار إلى مقر عمله لممارسة عمله، بعد تحريره من يد مجموعة من  الانقلابيين قاموا باختطافه فى أحد القواعد العسكرية تابعة للجيش.

وكان ضباط منشقون عن الجيش التركي، وصفتهم الحكومة بأنهم موالون للقيادي  الإسلامي، فتح الله كولن، قد انقلبوا على نظام الرئيس رجب طيب أردوغان،  واعتقلوا رئيس هيئة أركان الجيش، وأصدروا بيانا أعلنوا فيه احترامهم لكل  المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي أبرمتها الدولة التركية، مؤكدين أن  حركتهم كانت من أجل الحفاظ على الديمقراطية.

وردا على ذلك، نزل أنصار أردوغان إلى الشوارع وواجهوا دبابات الانقلابيين،  كما تمكن موالون للنظام من الجيش والشرطة من القبض على عناصر عسكرية متورطة  في الانقلاب، ونجحوا في تحرير رئيس أركان الجيش التركي، خلوصي أكار من  الاعتقال، كما ألقى أردوغان كلمة توعد فيها الانقلابيين.

هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*علقت الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، على فشل الانقلاب التركي قائلة: يسلم وعي  الشعب المصري، يسلم بأس الجيش المصري، حيث أدركا أنه لا بد أن يقفا معًا  يدًا واحدة ذات بأس وعزّة، تصفعُ وجه الإخوان الأسود. وتابعت ناعوت عبر  تدوينة على حسابها الشخصي بالفيسبوك، شعبٌ يعظّم جيشَه ويُبجّله، لأن جيشَ  الوطن شرفُه، وجيشٌ يحترم شعبَه وينصر إرادته، لأن الشعبَ سيدُ قراره.  واختتمت قائلة: ولا شعب زي شعبنا، ولا جيش زي جيشنا.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*          مع بدء محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة في تركيا، أمس الجمعة، انتظر الجمهور  التركي ظهور الرئيس رجب طيب أردوغان، على شاشة التلفزيون الحكومي في كلمة  مباشرة أو مسجلة، إلا أنه فضل الظهور أولا عبر أحد تطبيقات التواصل وهو  "فيس تايم" الخاص بشركة أبل.
  ويرى محللون أن حديث أردوغان عبر "فيس تايم" في قناة "سي إن إن تركيا"  ساهم في تشجيع مؤيديه على النزول للشروع والتصدي لوحدات من الجيش التي  حاولت الانقلاب على نظام حكمه.
  وكانت شركة أبل قد طرحت تطبيقها "فيس تايم" للتواصل عبر الفيديو بين  أجهزتها الخاصة عام 2010 لأجهزة iOS وعام 2011 لنظام ماك، ويعد من بين أحد  أبرز التطبيقات التي توفرها أبل لمستخدميها.
  وعلى جانب آخر، فقد واجه رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي في تركيا صعوبات  شديدة للوصول لمواقع مثل فيسبوك وتويتر ويوتيوب، بل أن بعض التقارير  الإعلامية أكدت أنها كانت محظورة خلال ساعات الاضطرابات والتوتر في تركيا،  ولكنها لم تحدد الطرف المسؤول عن الحظر.
  وكان ضباط منشقون عن الجيش التركي، وصفتهم الحكومة بأنهم موالون للقيادي  الإسلامي، فتح الله كولن، قد انقلبوا على نظام الرئيس رجب طيب أردوغان،  واعتقلوا رئيس هيئة أركان الجيش، وأصدروا بيانا أعلنوا فيه احترامهم لكل  المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الدولية التي أبرمتهم الدولة التركية، مؤكدين أن  حركتهم كانت من أجل الحفاظ على الديمقراطية.
  وردا على ذلك، نزل أنصار أردوغان إلى الشوارع وواجهوا دبابات  الانقلابيين، كما تمكن موالون للنظام من الجيش والشرطة من القبض على عناصر  عسكرية متورطة في الانقلاب، ونجحوا في تحرير رئيس أركان الجيش التركي،  خلوصي أكار من الاعتقال، كما ألقى أردوغان كلمة توعد فيها الانقلابيين.

هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*رئيس البرلمان التركي: طوينا صفحة الانقلابات.. ولا أحد يستطيع أن ينال من دولتنا


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*بالصور.. الشرطة التركية تضرب عناصر الجيش المشاركين في محاولة الانقلاب بالهراوات*



*                          رويترز              * *16-7-2016 | 10:46*


* 

* 


*




**الشرطة التركية	*


*أظهرت  صور نشرتها وكالة أنباء رويترز حجم العنف الذي تمارسه قوات الشرطة التركية  بحق الجنود الذين شاركوا في محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة التي استهدفت نظام  الرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان.*
*
وتظهر بعض هذه الصور قيام القوات  الشرطية بضرب جنود الجيش بالعصيان الغليظة والهراوات، ما أسفر عن إصابة  العديد منهم بجروح، فى حن أظهرت صور أخرى حملات الاعتقال التي شملت المئات  من جنود الجيش التركي، حيث يتم اقتيادهم داخل حافلات ضخمة. 

**



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*عاجل | الرئاسة التركية تدعو الشعب لإحكام سيطرته على الشوارع حتى المساء وتحذر من محاولة تمرد أخرى في أي وقت*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)




----------



## philanthropist (16 يوليو 2016)

وفى الاخر كان فى انقلاب وخلص 
يلا اهو خد الشر وراح &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## soul & life (16 يوليو 2016)

شعب خرع وجيش من غير شعب ميساويش ومش هيقدر يعمل حاجة 
الفراعنة فراعنة برضو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*وكالة الأناضول: اعتقال القائد العام للجيش التركي الثاني بعد الانقلاب الفاشل #العربية_عاجل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

*الأحزاب الأربعة الرئيسية في #تركيا تندد بالانقلاب في بيان مشترك لها بالبرلمان #العربية_عاجل*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* تركيا تفتح النار على أمريكا بعد فشل الانقلاب   *

    منذ 1 ساعات July 16, 2016, 5:05 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*  هاجمت الحكومة التركية، أمريكا علانيةً لإيواء الواعظ الجدلي "فتح الله  جولن"، الذي تعتبره المسؤول عن محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة الليلة الماضية.

  وقال رئيس الوزراء التركي "بن علي يلدريم" خلال مؤتمر صحفي، اليوم إن  "البلد الذي يستقبل زعيم "دولة موازية" لا يمكن أن يكون صديقاً".

  وكان وزير الخارجية الأمريكية "جون كيري"، طالب أنقرة بتقديم دليل يثبت  تورّط "جولن" في تدبير محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة ضد الحكومة الشرعية  بالبلاد.


هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*








http://www.christian-dogma.com/t1118969-تركيا-تفتح-النار-على-أمريكا-بعد-فشل-الانقلاب-#mycoments


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يوليو 2016)




----------



## انت الفادي (17 يوليو 2016)

هذه المعلومات وصلتني علي الفيس بوك و اجد انها واقعية جد و احب ان انقلها لكم:

كيف ولماذا  فشل الانقلاب العسكري في تركيا رغم ان كل شيء كان مخطط له باحكام  ؟؟ ...ساشرح لكم اليوم كيف فشل هذا الانقلاب  ..

و كما شاهد العالم اجمعه ليلة امس ...انقلاب عسكري في تركيا لم يتوقعه حتى ابرع المحللين السياسيين اتراك كانوا او اجانب ..انقلاب نفذه 60% من الجيش التركي بما فيه اركان القوات الجوية والمشاة  وحتى جنود الاحتياط خرجوا للشارع لدعم زملائهم اذا هو كان انقلاب منظم على حكم الدكتاتور اردوغان ...

دخلت دبابات الجيش للشوارع في انقرة واسطنبول اكبر المدن التركية ..وحلقت مروحيات الجيش وهي تحمل جنود يتم انزالهم للمراكز الحيوية للسيطرة عليها وتم ذلك بنجاح  حيث تمت السيطرة على مبنى التلفزيون ومطار اتاتورك الدولي ومبنى البرلمان والقصر الرئاسي ...حيت يتواجد اردوغان الذي تم نقله بمروحية عسكرية للمطار انقر الدولي وطلب منه مغادرة البلاد على الفور ...

وافق اردوغان على مطالب قادة الانقلاب ...بشرط المحافظة على حياته وحياة اسرته وكان له ذلك ..
بعدها قام بتسجيل صوتي على متن الطائرة على السكايب يطالب انصاره بالجهاد والخروج للشارع  بالسلاح لايقاف هذا الانقلاب ..

لم يخرج للشارع احد في الساعات الاولى من الانقلاب وكان المشهد ضبابي ..اللهم من كانوا يساندون هذا الانقلاب وشاهدناهم بالاف يسيرون بجانب دبابات الجيش  ويحيون الجنود وهم يرفعون رايات تركيا اشارة الى مؤسس تركيا الحديثة مصطفى  اتاتورك ... 

ماذا حدث بعدها ؟؟ 

طارت طائرة اردوغان من مطار انقرة خارج البلاد وطلب اردوغان اللجوء الى المانيا فرفضت ..ثم الى اذربيدجان  التي اغلقت حدودها الجوية كما فعلت ايران  في وجه اردوغان ..

لم يبقى لاردوغان غير العودة ..وهنا نقطة التحول الكبيرة ..نزلت طائرة اردوغان في قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في جنوب تركيا ..وحدث  قبلها اتصال بين اردوغان واوباما على الهاتف عبر الطائرة   كما ذكرت الواشنطن بوست ...طلب اردوغان من اوباما   السماح بنزول طائرته في القاعدة الامريكية   ...بعدها بلحظات تدخلت  12 طائرة  F16 مجهولة  في سماء انقرة واسطنبول واسقطت مروحيات الجيش التركي   وكان عددها 25 مروحية تقل جنود وبعض القادة كانوا متوجهين للسيطرة على مراكز حيوية اخرى في البلاد ..ضارت حرب حقيقة في الجو بين القوات  الجوية الامريكية  ومروحيات الجيش التركي ..قتل من فيها و اسقطت كل المروحيات التركية وقتل معظم الجنود  والظباط ممن كانوا عليها وبلغ عددهم اكثر من 800 جندي و50 ظابط  ...

تلقى قائد القوات الجوية التركية اتصال من المخابرات الامريكية  CIA  تطالبه بالاستسلام ووقف الانقلاب او سيتم سحق كل الجنود الاتراك على الحدود وفي الشوارع عبر الجو ..

لم يكن لقادة الانقلاب خيار ..غير وقف الانقلاب و امر الجنود بالانسحاب من الشارع  وانهاء الانقلاب  .

هل فهمتم الان سبب وجود اي قاعدة امريكية في اي بلد ؟؟ هو منع حدوث ما كان سيحدث البارحة في تركيا ..نفس الشيء في دول الخليج قطر والسعودية والبحرين والكويت والامارات ..كلها محاطة بقواعد عسكرية امريكية  لمنع اي انقلاب شعبي او عسكري ضد انظمة تخدم مصالحهم  وتنفذ اوامرهم بالحرف الواحد ...كما يفعل اردوغان . 

نعم فشل الانقلاب البطولي الذي قام به  قادة اركان القوات الجوية في الجيش التركي ...فشل بعد تدخل اقوى قوة عظمى على وجه الارض   هنالك فيديو على اليوتوب يظهر تساقط مروحيات الجيش التركي كالذباب ..اكثر من 24 مروحية محملة بجنود وقادة وظباط  اسقطت في رمشة عين .. من اسقطهم من السماء ؟؟  اذا كان قادة الانقلاب هم قادة سلاح الجو التركي  ..من غير نظام الباتريوت الامريكي المضاد للصواريخ والطائرات ..

ان الخطا الوحيد في نظري الذي قام به قادة الجيش  التركي وافشل انقلابهم هذا ..هي الخطوة التي اتخدوها وكانت متسرعة  بسحب القوات التركية من العراق والامر بقصف مراكز داعش  على الحدود التركية ..

هذا الفعل وهذه الاوامر اعتبرتها امريكا عدوان ضدها وضد مصالحها واستنتجت ان قادة الجيش التركي الانقلابيين ضدها لا محالة  ..وقد يهددون وجودها العسكري في تركيا ولما لا اغلاق قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في جنوب البلاد ...وقفت امريكا مع اروغان لان مصالحهم مشتركة في سوريا او في العراق ..فقرر اوباما افشال الانقلاب بالقوة...وعاد اردوغان صباح اليوم  مرفوعا على الاكتاف  وكانه بطل  عاد الى انقرة من قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في اكبر طائرة عملاقة حربية  في العالم  ..طارئة هيركوليس  الامريكية ..  حتى عودته كانت بحماية امريكية . 

الاعلام قال  لكم اردوغان عاد صباح اليوم  وخطب في شعبه ...ولكن لم يقل لكم  من اين عاد ؟؟  

اردوغان ساقط سياسيا  ..وامنيا ...وحتى شعبيا ..فمن خرج لمساندته  بالامس لا يمثل حتى 3% من الشعب التركي بينما الاغلبية اغلقت الابواب  والتزمت باوامر الجيش اشارة الى تضامنها مع قادة الانقلاب . 

لولا امريكا وقوات المارينز  والطيران الامريكي ...لكان اردوغان اليوم لاجئ في احدى الدول هذا اذا قبلت لجوءه اي دولة ...لو نجح الانقلاب لانتهت معانات السوريين والعراقيين مع الارهاب والمفخخات التي تدخل من تركيا  ..لانتهى الارهاب الداعشي في المنطقة  ...لتوقفت هجرة الشعوب المتضررة من سياسة اردوغان  وموتها في البحر غرقا ..لانخفضت تجارة الاعضاء البشرية في العالم  ..لانكسرت شوكة الاخوان المسلمين وتفجيراتهم في مصر  ..لوجد قادة داعش  والنصرة انفسهم  معتقلين في تركيا ...كل هذا كان سيحدث لو  نجح انقلاب امس ...ولكن هذا ليس في مصلحة امريكا ولا مصلحة سياساتها في المنطقة . 
فقامت بافشال هذا الانقلاب المقدس على اكبر طاغية  عرفه  العصر الحديث .  

وهذا ما حدث  في الواقع  بين ليلة امس وصباح اليوم .

منقول من: اسامة ابراهيم علي الفيس بوك.


----------



## انت الفادي (17 يوليو 2016)

هذه المعلومات وصلتني علي الفيس بوك و اجد انها واقعية جد و احب ان انقلها لكم:

كيف ولماذا  فشل الانقلاب العسكري في تركيا رغم ان كل شيء كان مخطط له باحكام  ؟؟ ...ساشرح لكم اليوم كيف فشل هذا الانقلاب  ..

و كما شاهد العالم اجمعه ليلة امس ...انقلاب عسكري في تركيا لم يتوقعه حتى ابرع المحللين السياسيين اتراك كانوا او اجانب ..انقلاب نفذه 60% من الجيش التركي بما فيه اركان القوات الجوية والمشاة  وحتى جنود الاحتياط خرجوا للشارع لدعم زملائهم اذا هو كان انقلاب منظم على حكم الدكتاتور اردوغان ...

دخلت دبابات الجيش للشوارع في انقرة واسطنبول اكبر المدن التركية ..وحلقت مروحيات الجيش وهي تحمل جنود يتم انزالهم للمراكز الحيوية للسيطرة عليها وتم ذلك بنجاح  حيث تمت السيطرة على مبنى التلفزيون ومطار اتاتورك الدولي ومبنى البرلمان والقصر الرئاسي ...حيت يتواجد اردوغان الذي تم نقله بمروحية عسكرية للمطار انقر الدولي وطلب منه مغادرة البلاد على الفور ...

وافق اردوغان على مطالب قادة الانقلاب ...بشرط المحافظة على حياته وحياة اسرته وكان له ذلك ..
بعدها قام بتسجيل صوتي على متن الطائرة على السكايب يطالب انصاره بالجهاد والخروج للشارع  بالسلاح لايقاف هذا الانقلاب ..

لم يخرج للشارع احد في الساعات الاولى من الانقلاب وكان المشهد ضبابي ..اللهم من كانوا يساندون هذا الانقلاب وشاهدناهم بالاف يسيرون بجانب دبابات الجيش  ويحيون الجنود وهم يرفعون رايات تركيا اشارة الى مؤسس تركيا الحديثة مصطفى  اتاتورك ... 

ماذا حدث بعدها ؟؟ 

طارت طائرة اردوغان من مطار انقرة خارج البلاد وطلب اردوغان اللجوء الى المانيا فرفضت ..ثم الى اذربيدجان  التي اغلقت حدودها الجوية كما فعلت ايران  في وجه اردوغان ..

لم يبقى لاردوغان غير العودة ..وهنا نقطة التحول الكبيرة ..نزلت طائرة اردوغان في قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في جنوب تركيا ..وحدث  قبلها اتصال بين اردوغان واوباما على الهاتف عبر الطائرة   كما ذكرت الواشنطن بوست ...طلب اردوغان من اوباما   السماح بنزول طائرته في القاعدة الامريكية   ...بعدها بلحظات تدخلت  12 طائرة  F16 مجهولة  في سماء انقرة واسطنبول واسقطت مروحيات الجيش التركي   وكان عددها 25 مروحية تقل جنود وبعض القادة كانوا متوجهين للسيطرة على مراكز حيوية اخرى في البلاد ..ضارت حرب حقيقة في الجو بين القوات  الجوية الامريكية  ومروحيات الجيش التركي ..قتل من فيها و اسقطت كل المروحيات التركية وقتل معظم الجنود  والظباط ممن كانوا عليها وبلغ عددهم اكثر من 800 جندي و50 ظابط  ...

تلقى قائد القوات الجوية التركية اتصال من المخابرات الامريكية  CIA  تطالبه بالاستسلام ووقف الانقلاب او سيتم سحق كل الجنود الاتراك على الحدود وفي الشوارع عبر الجو ..

لم يكن لقادة الانقلاب خيار ..غير وقف الانقلاب و امر الجنود بالانسحاب من الشارع  وانهاء الانقلاب  .

هل فهمتم الان سبب وجود اي قاعدة امريكية في اي بلد ؟؟ هو منع حدوث ما كان سيحدث البارحة في تركيا ..نفس الشيء في دول الخليج قطر والسعودية والبحرين والكويت والامارات ..كلها محاطة بقواعد عسكرية امريكية  لمنع اي انقلاب شعبي او عسكري ضد انظمة تخدم مصالحهم  وتنفذ اوامرهم بالحرف الواحد ...كما يفعل اردوغان . 

نعم فشل الانقلاب البطولي الذي قام به  قادة اركان القوات الجوية في الجيش التركي ...فشل بعد تدخل اقوى قوة عظمى على وجه الارض   هنالك فيديو على اليوتوب يظهر تساقط مروحيات الجيش التركي كالذباب ..اكثر من 24 مروحية محملة بجنود وقادة وظباط  اسقطت في رمشة عين .. من اسقطهم من السماء ؟؟  اذا كان قادة الانقلاب هم قادة سلاح الجو التركي  ..من غير نظام الباتريوت الامريكي المضاد للصواريخ والطائرات ..

ان الخطا الوحيد في نظري الذي قام به قادة الجيش  التركي وافشل انقلابهم هذا ..هي الخطوة التي اتخدوها وكانت متسرعة  بسحب القوات التركية من العراق والامر بقصف مراكز داعش  على الحدود التركية ..

هذا الفعل وهذه الاوامر اعتبرتها امريكا عدوان ضدها وضد مصالحها واستنتجت ان قادة الجيش التركي الانقلابيين ضدها لا محالة  ..وقد يهددون وجودها العسكري في تركيا ولما لا اغلاق قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في جنوب البلاد ...وقفت امريكا مع اروغان لان مصالحهم مشتركة في سوريا او في العراق ..فقرر اوباما افشال الانقلاب بالقوة...وعاد اردوغان صباح اليوم  مرفوعا على الاكتاف  وكانه بطل  عاد الى انقرة من قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في اكبر طائرة عملاقة حربية  في العالم  ..طارئة هيركوليس  الامريكية ..  حتى عودته كانت بحماية امريكية . 

الاعلام قال  لكم اردوغان عاد صباح اليوم  وخطب في شعبه ...ولكن لم يقل لكم  من اين عاد ؟؟  

اردوغان ساقط سياسيا  ..وامنيا ...وحتى شعبيا ..فمن خرج لمساندته  بالامس لا يمثل حتى 3% من الشعب التركي بينما الاغلبية اغلقت الابواب  والتزمت باوامر الجيش اشارة الى تضامنها مع قادة الانقلاب . 

لولا امريكا وقوات المارينز  والطيران الامريكي ...لكان اردوغان اليوم لاجئ في احدى الدول هذا اذا قبلت لجوءه اي دولة ...لو نجح الانقلاب لانتهت معانات السوريين والعراقيين مع الارهاب والمفخخات التي تدخل من تركيا  ..لانتهى الارهاب الداعشي في المنطقة  ...لتوقفت هجرة الشعوب المتضررة من سياسة اردوغان  وموتها في البحر غرقا ..لانخفضت تجارة الاعضاء البشرية في العالم  ..لانكسرت شوكة الاخوان المسلمين وتفجيراتهم في مصر  ..لوجد قادة داعش  والنصرة انفسهم  معتقلين في تركيا ...كل هذا كان سيحدث لو  نجح انقلاب امس ...ولكن هذا ليس في مصلحة امريكا ولا مصلحة سياساتها في المنطقة . 
فقامت بافشال هذا الانقلاب المقدس على اكبر طاغية  عرفه  العصر الحديث .  

وهذا ما حدث  في الواقع  بين ليلة امس وصباح اليوم .

منقول من: اسامة ابراهيم علي الفيس بوك.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* فرنسا لـ أردوغان انقلاب لا يمنحك شيكًا على بياض*

    منذ 20 دقيقه July 17, 2016, 7:28 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أكد وزير الخارجية الفرنسي جان مارك آيرولت، اليوم الأحد، أن محاولة  الانقلاب في تركيا لا تعني "شيكًا على بياض" للرئيس رجب طيب أردوغان.
  ودعا وزير الخارجية الفرنسي، خلال مقابلة مع شبكة "فرنسا 3" التلفزيونية، أنقرة إلى احترام دولة القانون.
  وقال آيرولت: "نريد أن تعمل دولة القانون بصورة تامة في تركيا"، مشيرًا  إلى أن محاولة الانقلاب لا تعطي أردوغان "شيكًا على بياض" لتنفيذ عمليات  "تطهير".
  وأضاف، أن وزراء الاتحاد الأوروبي سيؤكدون، الاثنين، عند اجتماعهم في  بروكسل، على أنه يجب على تركيا الالتزام بمبادئ الديمقراطية الأوروبية.               
  وتأتي هذه التصريحات بعد ساعات من اعتقال السلطات التركية، الأحد، 11  عسكريًا، من بينهم قائد قاعدة إنجرليك العسكرية بكير أرجان فان، في مدينة  أضنة (جنوبي تركيا)، فيما يتصل بمحاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة.
  كما أعلن وزير العدل التركي بكير بوزداج اليوم إنه جرى اعتقال ستة آلاف شخص حتى الآن.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)

*      نفى قائد القوات الجوية التركية السابق، الجنرال آكين أوزتورك، المتهم  الأساسي بتنظيم محاولة الانقلاب في تركيا، جميع الاتهامات الموجهة ضده.    ونقلاً عن روسيا اليوم فقد قال آكين أوزتورك، الذي أحتجز السبت في قاعدة  أكينجي بالقرب من أنقرة: "كوني عضوا في المجلس الأعلى وتحت تصرف الشعب،  أنا، الجنرال آكين أوزتورك، منذ وصولي بعد فترة وجيزة من بداية محاولة  الانقلاب إلى المكان (القاعدة)، كنت دائما على اتصال مع قائد هيئة الأركان  العامة، الجنرال خلوصي آكار المحترم".   وأضاف: " لم أشارك في أية مرحلة من  مراحل محاولة الانقلاب، التي استهدفت شعبنا والديمقراطية. وفعلت كل ما  بوسعي من أجل أن تتغلب بلادنا على الحالة بأقل قدر من الأضرار".   إلى ذلك  تستمر السلطات التركية في حملة مداهمات واعتقالات في أنحاء مختلفة من  البلاد، وذلك لإلقاء القبض على أنصار الانقلاب الفاشل.   وأفادت وسائل  إعلامية تركية باعتقال حوالي 3000 عسكري، بينهم 34 من جنرالات الجيش من  مختلف صنوف القوات المسلحة، مضيفة أنه تم توقيف اليوم الأحد قائد المنطقة  العسكرية في مدينة دنيزلي الجنرال عثمان أوزاباكر.   كما أعتقل في وقت سابق  قائد الجيش الثالث الجنرال أردال أوزتورك، وقائد الجيش الثاني الجنرال آدم  هودوتي.   بالإضافة إلى ذلك تجري اعتقالات في صفوف العاملين في النيابات  العامة والمحاكم التركية، حيث تم إصدار مذكرات اعتقال بحق 2754 من القضاة  والنواب العامين، الذين أيدوا الانقلابيين. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)

*قال الدكتور سعد الزنط، مدير مركز الدراسات  السياسية والإستراتيجية، إن ما حدث في تركيا محاولة انقلاب حقيقية وليست  مسرحية كما يدعي البعض، بسبب إدارة أردوغان وسياسته الخارجية.

وأضاف، خلال برنامج «الحياة اليوم»، على قناة «الحياة»، أن أردوغان استغل  الفرصة للتخلص من معارضيه وترسيخ حكمه لسنوات قادمة، مشيرا إلى أن هناك  احتقانات داخل المؤسسة العسكرية بسبب إدارة أردوغان.

وأشار إلى أنه لولا التدخل الأمريكي لنجح الانقلاب، مشيرا إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تدخلت عسكريا لإحباط محاولة الانقلاب.

وأوضح أن المؤسسة العسكرية التركية ما زالت قوية، وهناك أكثر من محاولة  للانقلاب على أردوغان منذ 2007، وهناك على الطرف الآخر أجنحة في المؤسسة  العسكرية دعمت أردوغان بسبب النقلة الاقتصادية التي حققها.


هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)

*أفادت وكالة "رويترز"، عن وقوع اشتباكات بين متورطين بمحاولة  الانقلاب الفاشلة  وقوات الشرطة بمطار صبيحة الدولي باسطنبول لدى محاولة  القبض عليهم.

  كما وقعت اشتباكات أخرى بقاعدة "قونية" العسكرية جنوب الأناضول لدى محاولة قوات الأمن القبض على انقلابيين.

  وأكد مصدر أمني لـ"رويترز" أن الوضع الأن تحت السيطرة.


هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* مقاتلة إف 16 تابعة للانقلاب تراجعت عن ضرب طائرة أردوغان*

    منذ 4 دقيقه July 17, 2016, 7:56 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 
  قالت القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية، اليوم الأحد، إن مقاتلات من طراز "إف  16" تابعة للعناصر المشاركة في محاولة الانقلاب، وضعت طائرة الرئيس التركي،  رجب طيب أردوغان، في مرمى نيرانها، عندما كان في الهواء، لكنها لم تطلق  النار عليها.
  وأضافت القناة الإسرائيلية أن أسباب عدم إطلاق النار غير معروفة .

هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يوليو 2016)

* بعد فتوى تحريم الانقلاب في تركيا، عاد يوسف القرضاوي إلى تأكيد  استماتته في الدفاع عن الرئيس التركي، رجب طيب أردوغان، بزعم اعتباره  المدافع عن الديمقراطية والمؤتمن على الجمهورية التركية التي أسسها مصطفى  كمال أتاتورك، العدو اللدود للإسلام السياسي، فكتب الأحد رسالة نشرها موقع  اتحاد القرضاوي "للعلماء المسلمين" طمأن فيها الرئيس التركي بأن "الله  معه".

وقال القرضاوي في رسالته: "الله معك، وشعوب العرب، والمسلمين معك، وكل  الأحرار في العالم معك، ونحن علماء الأمة الإسلامية في المشارق والمغارب  معك، وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين، والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير".

وأضاف زاعما: "كلنا معك، لأنك مع الحق ضد الباطل، ومع العدل ضد الظلم، ومع  الشعوب ضد المستبدين، ومع الحرية ضد الجلادين، ومع الشورى والديمقراطية ضد  الذين يسوقون الشعوب بالسوط، ويقهرونها بالعنف".

وتابع: "أيها الرئيس الكريم، سر في طريقك المستقيم، لتبني تركيا كما تريد،  وكما نريد، تقود الناس إلى الحق، وتدعوهم إلى الرشد، وتنصر المستضعفين،  وتؤيد المضطهدين. ونحن معك، نشد من أزرك، ونساندك مع حزبك وأنصارك".

هذا الخبر منقول من : موقع فيتو*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يوليو 2016)

*كيف ولماذا فشل الانقلاب العسكري في تركيا رغم ان كل شيء كان مخطط له باحكام ؟؟
...ساشرح لكم اليوم كيف فشل هذا الانقلاب ..
و كما شاهد العالم اجمعه ليلة 16 ...انقلاب عسكري في تركيا لم يتوقعه حتى ابرع المحللين السياسيين اتراك كانوا او اجانب ..انقلاب نفذه 60% من الجيش التركي بما فيه اركان القوات الجوية والمشاة وحتى جنود الاحتياط خرجوا للشارع لدعم زملائهم اذا هو كان انقلاب منظم على حكم الدكتاتور اردوغان ...
دخلت دبابات الجيش للشوارع في انقرة واسطنبول اكبر المدن التركية ..وحلقت مروحيات الجيش وهي تحمل جنود يتم انزالهم للمراكز الحيوية للسيطرة عليها وتم ذلك بنجاح حيث تمت السيطرة على مبنى التلفزيون ومطار اتاتورك الدولي ومبنى البرلمان والقصر الرئاسي ... 
حيت يتواجد اردوغان الذي تم نقله بمروحية عسكرية للمطار انقر الدولي وطلب منه مغادرة البلاد على الفور ...
وافق اردوغان على مطالب قادة الانقلاب ...بشرط المحافظة على حياته وحياة اسرته وكان له ذلك ..
بعدها قام بتسجيل صوتي على متن الطائرة على   الفايس تايم  
 يطالب انصاره بالجهاد والخروج للشارع بالسلاح لايقاف هذا الانقلاب ..
لم يخرج للشارع احد في الساعات الاولى من الانقلاب وكان المشهد ضبابي ..اللهم من كانوا يساندون هذا الانقلاب وشاهدناهم بالاف يسيرون بجانب دبابات الجيش ويحيون الجنود وهم يرفعون رايات تركيا اشارة الى مؤسس تركيا الحديثة مصطفى اتاتورك ...
ماذا حدث بعدها ؟؟
طارت طائرة اردوغان من مطار انقرة خارج البلاد وطلب اردوغان اللجوء الى المانيا فرفضت ..ثم الى اذربيدجان التي اغلقت حدودها الجوية كما فعلت ايران في وجه اردوغان ..
لم يبقى لاردوغان غير العودة ..وهنا نقطة التحول الكبيرة ..نزلت طائرة اردوغان في
 قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في جنوب تركيا ..وحدث قبلها اتصال بين اردوغان واوباما على الهاتف عبر الطائرة كما ذكرت الواشنطن بوست ..
.طلب اردوغان من اوباما السماح بنزول طائرته في القاعدة الامريكية ...
بعدها بلحظات تدخلت 12 طائرة F16 مجهولة في سماء انقرة واسطنبول واسقطت مروحيات الجيش التركي وكان عددها 25 مروحية تقل جنود وبعض القادة كانوا متوجهين للسيطرة على مراكز حيوية اخرى في البلاد ..ضارت حرب حقيقة في الجو بين القوات الجوية الامريكية ومروحيات الجيش التركي ..قتل من فيها و اسقطت كل المروحيات التركية وقتل معظم الجنود والظباط ممن كانوا عليها وبلغ عددهم اكثر من 800 جندي و50 ظابط ...
تلقى قائد القوات الجوية التركية اتصال من المخابرات الامريكية CIA تطالبه بالاستسلام ووقف الانقلاب او سيتم سحق كل الجنود الاتراك على الحدود وفي الشوارع عبر الجو ..
لم يكن لقادة الانقلاب خيار ..غير وقف الانقلاب و امر الجنود بالانسحاب والتسليم.
لم يكن لقادة الانقلاب خيار ..غير وقف الانقلاب و امر الجنود بالانسحاب من الشارع وانهاء الانقلاب .
 .
نعم فشل الانقلاب البطولي الذي قام به قادة اركان القوات الجوية في الجيش التركي ...فشل بعد تدخل اقوى قوة عظمى على وجه الارض هنالك فيديو على اليوتيوب يظهر تساقط مروحيات الجيش التركي كالذباب ..اكثر من 24 مروحية محملة بجنود وقادة وظباط اسقطت في رمشة عين .. من اسقطهم من السماء ؟؟ اذا كان قادة الانقلاب هم قادة سلاح الجو التركي ..من غير نظام الباتريوت الامريكي المضاد للصواريخ والطائرات ..
ان الخطا الوحيد في نظري الذي قام به قادة الجيش التركي وافشل انقلابهم هذا ..هي الخطوة التي اتخدوها وكانت متسرعة بسحب القوات التركية من العراق والامر بقصف مراكز داعش على الحدود التركية ..
هذا الفعل وهذه الاوامر اعتبرتها امريكا عدوان ضدها وضد مصالحها واستنتجت ان قادة الجيش التركي الانقلابيين ضدها لا محالة ..وقد يهددون وجودها العسكري في تركيا ولما لا اغلاق قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في جنوب البلاد ...وقفت امريكا مع اردوغان لان مصالحهم مشتركة في سوريا او في العراق ..فقرر اوباما افشال الانقلاب بالقوة...وعاد اردوغان صباح اليوم مرفوعا على الاكتاف وكانه بطل عاد الى انقرة من قاعدة انجرليك الامريكية في اكبر طائرة عملاقة حربية في العالم ..طارئة هيركوليس الامريكية .. حتى عودته كانت بحماية امريكية .
الاعلام قال لكم اردوغان عاد صباح اليوم وخطب في شعبه ...ولكن لم يقل لكم من اين عاد ؟؟
اردوغان ساقط سياسيا ..وامنيا ...وحتى شعبيا ..فمن خرج لمساندته بالامس لا يمثل حتى 3% من الشعب التركي بينما الاغلبية اغلقت الابواب والتزمت باوامر الجيش اشارة الى تضامنها مع قادة الانقلاب .
لولا امريكا وقوات المارينز والطيران الامريكي ...لكان اردوغان اليوم لاجئ في احدى الدول هذا اذا قبلت لجوءه اي دولة ...لو نجح الانقلاب لانتهت معانات السوريين والعراقيين مع الارهاب والمفخخات التي تدخل من تركيا ..لانتهى الارهاب الداعشي في المنطقة ...لتوقفت هجرة الشعوب المتضررة من سياسة اردوغان وموتها في البحر غرقا ..لانخفضت تجارة الاعضاء البشرية في العالم ..لانكسرت شوكة الاخوان المسلمين وتفجيراتهم في مصر ..لوجد قادة داعش والنصرة انفسهم معتقلين في تركيا ...كل هذا كان سيحدث لو نجح انقلاب امس ...ولكن هذا ليس في مصلحة امريكا ولا مصلحة سياستها فى المنطقة . فقامت بافشال هذا الانقلاب المقدس على اكبر طاغية عرفه العصر الحديث . وهذا ما حدث فى الواقع بين ليلة امس و صباح اليوم ظ ظ ظ *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*عزيزى  القارئ   لحظة  من فضلك  

عايزك  تحكم   عقلك  وضميرك         
ماذا  تفعل وماذا  تختار   لو  كنت  مكان  الرئيس المؤمن أؤباما  بن  لادن  ؟؟؟؟؟؟


هل تقبل  بدكتاتورية وطنية عسكرية    فى تركيا  تقوى  شوكة   بشار الاسد عدو امريكا التاريخى   فى سوريا 
وعبد الفتاح السيسي  مشروع عبد الناصر الوليد  المبتسر  فى مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تقبل  بنظام جديد لا تعرف توجهاته   تجاه اسرائيل   وتجاه ايران  وتجاه  (  المملكة   ليفهم القارئ !!!) وطبعا   تجاه  البلقان  والمضايق (البوسفور) ....

أين ذكاؤك أيها القارئ الفطن  ؟؟؟


*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

تعمد   ميليشيات  جنود الخلافة الاخوانية   { غير جنود  وغير نظامين  -جنديتهم مبعثها انتمائهم الاخوانى - زى جمعة ققندهار عندنا  29يوليو2013م }- فى تركيا :  إذلال  وتعذيب  الاسري  ودليل بين على خسة وحقارة   الاداء الاخوانجى   ودونيته  دون الانسانية     :  

التشفي فى الاسري   - وتعمد تدمير   الخصوم  وبث الارهاب فى نفوسهم
قائد القوات الجوية بعد  ان ألقوا القبض عليه 
وتعمدوا  نشر صور تعذيبه  واذلاله


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

مسؤول تركي رفيع المستوى: بعض العسكريين من الرتب العالية المشاركين في محاولة الانقلاب فروا إلى خارج البلاد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

فيتوâ€¬ : تركيا تدرس السماح لمواطنيها بحمل السلاح لمواجهة انقلابات الجيش .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

â€«*#‏اردوغان_شلح_جيشهâ€¬ : هاشتاج الاكثر استخدما على تويتر*​
لحظة  صدق مع الضمير   :
*هل ما فعله  اردوخان   مع جيش تركية  من تعذيب وتنكيل  واذلال   هل فيه اى شئ من الاحترام او الانسانية  
هل كونك اسلاميا  يتعارض دوما  مع الانسانية والاعراف والاخلاق  والقييم 
سنوالى نشر  قيام رئيس الدولة  بتعرية بعض من مواطنيه - ولن اقول   رجال جيش   بلده -  امام الداخل والخارج 
    هل   يعد مبالغا من يقول  : ملعون ملعون ابو  مبادئكم واخلاقكم المكنحطة وعقيدتكم الخسيسة*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*بعد عزل واعتقال 14 ألف.. أردوغان يمنع مليون و100 ألف مواطن من السفر.. ويلغي أجازات 3 ملايين آخرين على خلفية الانقلاب*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

تم اعتقال قائد الجيش الثاني المسئؤل عن الحدود الجنوبيه الشرقيه لتركيا علي حدود سوريا والعراق المعارض لاردوغان منذ دقائق . ( تاريخ نشر الخبر الاثنين18يوليو )


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

â€«#‏تركياâ€¬ / ميركل تبلغ â€«#‏اردوغانâ€¬ رفض الاتحاد الاوروبي تطبيق الاعدام


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

جريدة مصرية   تعرض مقطعاً فيديو لما تقول عليه انه اول    فيديو ل محاولة  اغتيال  الرئيس المنتخب شعبيا   اردوخان  قديس تركيا 
من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

تفاصيل الخط الزمنى  للانقلاب الزمنى   بحسب سكاى نيوز العربية ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*اشتغالة   تركيا 
نقلا  عن فرانس 24  : عاجلâ€¬ - تركيا: الشرطة تداهم قاعدة "أنجرليك" الجوية التي تستخدمها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (وسائل إعلام حكومية)
تمثيلية  تركى طبعاً  بالاتفاق مع المحُّلل الامريكى :::  

   فوضي  هيَ   وامريكا  هاتسكت   وتخللى عساكرها  يقفوا انتباه   لغاية ما (الشرطة )  التركية تهاجمهم 
ياللاللاللي  آمآن  ياللاللى .. 
واشرب وابلع بالهنا والشفا  عزيزى القارئ   تمثيليات وحبشتكانات .
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*نقلا  عن  ال  RT العربية  من  هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي السابق آلان جوبيه: لا مكان لتركيا في الاتحاد الاوروبي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*انفو جرافية  الانقلاب وردات فعل فشله  فى تركيا​*
سكاى نيوز العربية  من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

تركيا  عزل 8الاف  شرطى تركى على خلفية الانقلاب الفاشل 
‏16 يوليو‏، الساعة ‏04:17 مساءً‏ · 
للأخوان الأعزاء .. بعيداً عن العاطفه المياله لأردوغان لوسمحتوا فكروا قليلاً .. اعتقال 2839 عسكري منهم رتب كبيره وعزل 2745 قاضي في مجزره قانونيه للقضاة و161 قتيل و1440 جريح .. هل تتصورون بأنها ستمر مرور الكرام وليس لها توابع ؟!!! 
طيب إذا كنتوا ترون أن المنطق يقول الشرعيه تنتصر والقتلى والجرحى والعزل والاعتقال شيء عادي في مقابل إنهاء الإنقلاب والحفاظ على شرعية â€«#‏أردوغانâ€¬ فلا تتباكون مستقبلاً على أي قتيل أو جريح أو تصفيات يقوم بها أي حاكم عربي مقابل الحفاظ على شرعيته ومنها ما قام به بشار الأسد &#55357;&#56873; فهو في منطقكم يحافظ على شرعية نظامه الحاكم .. 
بتصوري لن تنتهي الأمور في تركيا بسلام أبداً فالزلزال له توابع والتصفيات الحاليه نتايجها ستظهر في القادم من الأيام ورغم التصريحات التي توحي بأن العالم الغربي ضد ماحدث في تركيا الا أن تأخر الغرب في التعليق على ماحدث الى نهاية الإنقلاب مؤشر بأن هناك في الأمور أمور .. والمسرحيه لم تنتهي بعد والفصل الثاني على مايبدو أكثر إثاره من الفصل الأول .. &#55357;&#57014;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#57014;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#57014;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#57014;&#55356;&#57339;

فجر السعيد



*من هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

اذا  كانت ال سكاى نيوز العربية  تفترى  وال RT تفترى  
فهل  الصحيفة التى سنوردها  ههنا  تتبع للدول الغربية ايضا 

أوباما وأردوغان 
كتب/ حازم قطب
في معلومات خطيرة وحساسة، كشفت مصادر تركية لـ”مصر تايمز” الأسباب الكاملة وراء فشل الإنقلاب العسكري الذي نفذته قطاعات من الجيش التركي ضد نظام أردوغان، مؤكدة أن التكنولوجيا الأمريكية حسمت المعركة لصالح حليفها “أردوغان”.

وقالت مصادرنا أن الرئيس الأمريكي “باراك أوباما” كان أول رئيس في العالم يعلن تأييده لنظام أردوغان، مستخدما عبارة “التأييد المطلق” وهو ما يعني الدفاع باستماتة عن النظام في مواجهة الإنقلاب.

وأكدت مصادرنا أن عملية الإنقلاب تم الترتيب لها بعناية شديدة ودقة فائقة، وأن أنطلاقها كان يبدأ بقصف الفندق الذي كان يتواجد به أردوغان، باعتبار أن موت رأس النظام هو العامل الأكبر والأهم في الإنقلاب، آلا أن أردوغان نجا بفضل التكنولوجيا الأمريكية، وليس وفقا لـ”معلومات استخباراتية أجبرته على مغادرة مكان اقامته قبل تنفيذ عملية القصف” مثلما تروج وسائل الإعلام التركية.

وأضافت مصادرنا أن مقاتلات إف16 ومروحيات الأباتشي حلقت فوق جميع الأهداف التي تم رصدها لقصفها، الا أن قذيفة واحدة لم تنطلق تجاه الأهداف المحددة.

وأشارت مصادرنا أن هذا يحمل تفسيرا واحدا، وهو تعطل الأجهزة الملاحية والقتالية والرادارات في تلك المقاتلات قبل تنفيذ مهامها، ولأن عملية التعطل جاءت متزامنة فإن ذلك يؤكد أن الأمر تم بفعل فاعل.

ولمحت مصادرنا أن عملية التعطيل والتشويش على الأجهزة الإلكترونية للمقاتلات التركية المشاركة في عملية الإنقلاب لم يتم من داخل الأراضي التركية، وربما تمت عبر غرف القيادة والسيطرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عبر الأقمار الإصطناعية، حيث أن تصميم المقاتلات والمروحيات الأمريكية الحديثة يخضع وفق نظام السيطرة عن بعد، الذي يجعل الولايات المتحدة متحكمة تماما في مجال عملها، لدرجة أنها يمكنها تفجير تلك الطائرات ذاتيا.

وأجزمت مصادرنا أن قذيفة واحدة لم تنطلق من الطائرات العسكرية التركية وفقا لما تم الاشارة اليه، رغم أن الاعلام سيدعي عكس ذلك خلال الساعات القادمة.

وأكدت مصادرنا أن الكيان الصهيوني تدخل بدوره لقمع الإنقلاب ضد أردوغان، وأن شهودا عيان أكدوا تواجد قوات أجنبية ربما تكون من المارينز الأمريكي والوحدات الخاصة الصهيونية، شاركت في تعطيل تحركات القوات البرية، والسيطرة على الأهداف.

وكانت القوات الجوية والبرية التركية واللذان يعدان أكبر سلاحين في الجيش التركي قد انتفضتا مساء أمس الجمعة في عملية انقلابية ضد نظام أردوغان، ونجحت القوات البرية في اغلاق جسري البوسفور والسلطان محمد الفاتح، فيما فشلت القوات الجوية التي حلقت بكثافة في سماء اسطنبول وأنقرة في قصف أي من الأهداف المعدة لها.

وأكدت مصادرنا أن تحدي أمريكا لإرادة الشعب التركي والعبث بخياراته والتدخل العسكري السافر كلها أمور لن تمر مرور الكرام، وأن الأيام القادمة ستحمل الكثير من المفاجآت الغير سارة لنظام أردوغان والإدارة الأمريكية والكيان الصهيون

*المصدر : من هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

اخبار يوم 17 يوليو 
وزير العدل التركي: عدد المعتقلين وصل الى 6 آلاف على صلة الانقلاب
â€«#‏أردوغانâ€¬ طلب من مؤيديه البقاء في الشوارع والميادين العامة "لأن الأمر لن ينتهي بسرعة"
إعتقال الأمين العام لوزارة الدفاع التركية بتهمة دعمه لمحاولة الانقلاب.
صدور قرار بتوقيف "â€«#‏علي_يازجيâ€¬" المستشار العسكري للرئيس التركي، على خلفية المحاولة الانقلابية الفاشلة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

تواصل الاعتقالات الشمولية فى تركيا على خلفية الانقلاب الفاشل 

*من هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

هل الانقلابين خونة ؟؟؟
وهل  ( الله )  أفشل انقلابهم بطير من ابابيل  وحجارة من سجيل   لصالح   قديس نركيا المزعوم اردوخان 
إقرأ معى * من هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*اردوخان   يحكم على  كل مقاوميه بالكفر  والخروج من الدين ويمنع تشيع جنازاتهم وفقا  للشعائر الاسلامية *​
من هنا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

فصل واعتقال 49 ألف تركي في 3 أيام
التفاصيل على الرابط التالي

*من  هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

لمعرفة الى اين تسير تركيا    انظروا الى   اعتقال  قضاة المحكمة الدستورية 
*من هنا*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

*صحف عربية تتحدث عن عشرات الالاف من الاعتقالات  والاقالات  فى تركيا تتطال الوطنين *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

استغل الرئيس التركى رجب طيب أردوغان تحرك الجيش ضده مساء يوم الجمعة الماضى، لقمع جميع المؤسسات الحكومية حتى المؤسسة التعليمية لم تسلم من انتقامه وتصفية حساباتها مع المؤسسة العسكرية، وفيما يلى أعداد المعتقلين والمقالين فى جميع المؤسسات التركية منذ يوم الجمعة الماضية وحتى اليوم. 1- المؤسسة العسكرية أعلن رئيس الوزراء التركى بن على يلدريم أنه تم اعتقال 6000 عسكرى برتب مختلفة منذ يوم الجمعة بالإضافة إلى 70 برتبة لواء بينهم القائد السابق لسلاح الجو أكين أوزتورك وإقالة 8700 من موظفى وزارة الدفاع التركية بينهم 30 مسئولا. 2- مؤسسة القضاء أسقط المجلس الأعلى للقضاة والمدعين العامين فى تركيا عضوية خمسة قضاة، وأعفى 2745 قاضيا من مهامهم، كما اعتقلت السلطات التركية ألب أرسلان ألطان عضو المحكمة الدستورية أعلى محكمة فى البلاد، وهو أكبر شخصية قضائية. كما توقيف 11 من أصل 140 قاضى من أعضاء المحكمة القضائية العليا صدر بحقهم قرار توقيف. 3 - مؤسسة الشرطة أعلنت وزارة الداخلية التركية أنها فصلت 8777 مسؤولا، بينهم 7899 ضابطا فى الشرطة و614 ضابطا فى الدرك و30 محافظا و47 من رؤساء المناطق. 4 – المؤسسة التعليمية أعلنت وزارة التعليم التركية أنها أوقفت اليوم الثلاثاء 15200 موظف عن العمل فيما يتصل بمحاولة الجيش التركى الإطاحة بالرئيس التركى رجب طيب اردوغان ، كما طالبت مؤسسة التعليم العالى التركية من 1577 عميد كلية تقديم استقالتهم. 5- المؤسسة الدينية أعلنت إدارة الشئون الدينية فى تركيا، إقالتها 492 موظفا، بعد محاولة تحرك الجيش ضد الرئيس رجب أردوغان ونظامه. 6- الحكومة التركية وعزلت السلطات التركية أيضا 257 من موظفى مكتب رئيس الوزراء للاشتباه فى ضلوعهم فى محاولة الجيش الاخيرة، ويقدر عدد العاملين فى مكتب رئيس الوزراء بنحو 2600. 7 –- جهاز المخابرات التركى أعلن جهاز الاستخبارات التركى ، إقالة 100 من موظفيه، على خلفية التحقيقات الجارية بشأن تحرك الجيش التركى ضد رجب طيب أردوغان. قائد-سلاح-الجو-التركى-السابق رئيس-المحكمة-الدستوريا-العليا 







*من هنا *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

قائد  سلاح  الجو التركى  قبيل  وبعد  الانقلاب 
*من هنا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يوليو 2016)

*صورة أرشيفية*​
AddThis Sharing Buttons
72924​
*نشرت صحيفة "The Times" البريطانية، أن هناك 14 سفينة تركية تابعة للبحرية التركية مفقودة منذ ليلة أمس، في بحر إيجة أو في البحر الأسود، وسط مخاوف من أن قادتهم قد يكون المتآمرين في محاولة الانقلاب.
وأوضحت الصحيفة البريطانية، أن مصدر تركي أكد لها أن أميرال فيسيل كوسيلي، قائد القوات البحرية التركية، بعيدا عن أي وسيلة اتصال، منذ محاولة انقلاب الجمعة الماضي، مشيرا إلى أنه حتى الآن، غير المعروف ما إذا كان هو المحرض على محاولة للإطاحة بأردوغان أو محتجز كرهينة من قبل أحد أطراف الانقلاب.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يوليو 2016)

‏تركياâ€¬ / بن علي يلدريم   {شخصية سعد الكتاتنى النسخة التركية }:
 نمتلك وثائق تفصيلية عن محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة.. واعتقلنا 7271 شخصا على صلة بالانقلابيين


----------



## انت الفادي (20 يوليو 2016)

بصراحة اتوقع انتهاء وقت اردوغان في القريب العاجل.
فصلو عزل كل هذه الاعداد من الشرطة, الجيش و المؤسسات الحكومية سيسفر عن انفجار الموقف تماما و ساعتها لن يقدر اردوغان من احتوائه مرة اخري.

اولا هذا الانقلاب برغم فشله فهو حقق اغراضه للطرفين. لاردوغان و للمعارضة.
اردوغان يستفيد من الموقف بتصفية كل اعدائه 
المعارضة تستفيد بأحتقان الشارع التركي بسبب كل هذه الاقالاتو ايضا تستفيد من الاخطاء التي ادت الي فشل هذا الانقلاب.

في نفس الوقت هناك بعض الجهات تعتقد ان هذا الانقلاب سمح به اردوغان بل و هو خطة مرسومة منه للاطاحة بكل معارضيه في خبطة واحدة.

الاعتقاد بهذا ناتج عن الاسباب التالية:
اولا: من المعروف عند قيام انقلاب و بالاخص انقلاب عسكري ان يتم اعتقال رئيس الدولة و منعه من جميع وسائل الاتصال (كما حدث مع مرسي)ولكن هذا لم يحدث بل سمح لاردوغان من استقلال طائرته و الهرب.
ثانيا: سرعة ظهور قوائم بأسماء المتواطئين في الانقلاب (علي حسب اقوال اتباع اردوغان) 
قوائم تحتوي اللاف الاسماء حتي لاشخاص لم يشاركوا في الانقلاب و لكن انتمائهم وولائهم ليس لاردوغان.

بأختصار. في جميع الاحوال اري ان هذا الانقلاب اتي بنتائج جيدة بالرغم من فشله.


----------



## soul & life (20 يوليو 2016)

الشعب التركى فين من ده كله  ؟
ازاى الشعب ساكت على  اللى بيحصل ده فين الشعب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2016)

*ويسألونك  لماذا تعادون  الاسلاميـــين ؟؟؟
طيب   لماذا  تعادون الاسلاميين  الكيوت  الطعميين ؟؟*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2016)

*شبيحة أردوغان تسعى لتحقيق الأحلام النازية للرئيس التركى.. رجب طيب يطالب بنظام وحدوى شبيه بألمانيا هتلر.. وعناصره تقيل وتعتقل 15200 معلم و1577 من عمداء الكليات و8 آلاف شرطى و3000 قاض 8700 من الجيش*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2016)

*نيويورك تايمز: أردوغان يعتقل 16 ألفا بينهم 6آلاف عسكرى و9000 شرطى*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2016)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 يوليو 2016)

*19يوليو :
خبر فى مونت كارلو 
#عاجل| عملية جوية ضد سفينتين تركيتين كانتا تحاولان الوصول الى المياه اليونانية​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يوليو 2016)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2016)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]*أعلنت مصادر أمنية تركية انتحار ضابط من المشاركين في محاولة الانقلاب، خلال اعتقاله على ذمة التحقيق بسجن "سيليفري" في اسطنبول.
وذكرت المصادر أن اسماعيل جقماق الضابط في الجيش التركي، ضغط على زر جرس النداء في زنزانته، ولدى وصول المسؤولين وجدوه قد شنق نفسه بواسطة شرشفه.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الضابط المعتقل، كان موقوفا بناء على قرار من محكمة الصلح والجزاء الرابعة في اسطنبول، على خلفية اتهامه بـ "محاولة إزالة النظام الدستوري".
وكانت السلطات القضائية التركية أوقفت منذ 15 يوليو الحالي (تاريخ الانقلاب الفاشل)، 13 ألفا و652 شخصا، بينهم عسكريون وشرطة وقضاة ومدعون عامون، بتهمة المشاركة في الانقلاب.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوفد​
*

​​[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]

[/COLOR]​[/COLOR]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يوليو 2016)

* عمدة أنقرة يتهم جولن بتسخير الجن لاستعباد الناس*

    منذ 41 دقيقه July 24, 2016, 3:26 pm
   طباعة   
  تبليغ بواسطة          






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



*   ألمح عمدة أنقرة مليح غوكشيك إلى أن رجل الدين فتح الله جولن، الذي تتهمه  تركيا بالوقوف وراء محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة، يستخدم الجن لـ"استعباد"  الناس.

ورداً على سؤال خلال مقابلة مع محطة "سي.إن.إن. تورك"، حول كيفية سيطرة  غولن على مثل هذا العدد الكبير من الناس وما الذي يجعله مختلفاً، أجاب  غوكشيك بأنه يستخدم "الجن".

واستطرد: "قد يبدو هذا أمراً مضحكاً ولكنه يفعل هذا بطريقة غريبة، إنه  يفعله باستخدام الجن، الجميع يمكنهم الآن مناقشة الأمر، إنه يستعبد الناس  باستخدام الجن".

وأضاف: "من الواضح أنه تم استعباد الكثير من الناس في أوقات سابقة وتم  إنقاذهم لاحقاً، لديه القدرة على فعل ذلك أيضاً، الناس يُسحرون ويتم  إنقاذهم".   


هذا الخبر منقول من : جريده الفجر*

















*
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 يوليو 2016)

*نظيفة نظيفة
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 يوليو 2016)

*اعتقال قيادات عسكرية كبيرة في تركيا
تاريخ النشر:24.07.2016 | 14:16 GMT |
آخر تحديث:24.07.2016 | 16:16 GMT | أخبار العالم
*
قالت وكالة الأناضول إن القضاء التركي أمر بحبس قادة كل من الأكاديمية الحربية البرية والأكاديمية الحربية الجوية ورئيس أركان قيادة الأكاديميات الحربية.

 من جانب آخر ، نفذت فرق شعبة مكافحة الإرهاب، التابعة لمديرية أمن ولاية إزمير، غربي تركيا الأحد 24  يوليو/تموز عملية تفيش لقاعدة "فوتشا" البحرية، في إطار التحقيقات الجارية، حول محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة منتصف يوليو/تموز الجاري.

وأفادت وسائل إعلام، نقلا عن مصادر أمنية، أن فرق مكافحة الإرهاب، أجرت تفتيشًا في القاعدة، في إطار تحقيقات باشرتها النيابة العامة في الولاية.

وأشارت المصادر إلى وجود مذكرة توقيف بحق 206 عسكريين من العاملين في القاعدة، وذلك في إطار التحقيقات المذكورة، فيما لم يتأكد توقيفهم بعد.

و نقلت وكالة "رويترز" في وقت سابق عن مصادر في الحكومة التركية أن 14 جنرالا آخر يوجدون قيد الاحتجاز، بالإضافة إلى الجنرالات الـ99 الذين قد وجهت إليهم التهم الرسمية على خلفية الاشتباه بضلوعهم في محاولة الانقلاب العسكري الفاشلة.

بدورها ذكرت صحيفة "مليت" التركية سابقا أن السلطات تحقق مع 118 جنرالا وأميرالا في قضية الانقلاب، علما بأن عدد الضباط الكبار في تركيا يبلغ قرابة 360 جنرالا، حسب إحصاءات.

هذا وأكدت وزارة الدفاع في تركيا يوم الأربعاء إقالة 3 جنرالات وأميرال من مناصبهم، موضحة أن بينهم مساعد لوزير الدفاع و3 رؤساء مديريات تابعة للوزارة، وذلك للاشتباه بوجود صلات بينهم وبين "منظمة غولن الإرهابية".

وفي إسطنبول وحدها، أمرت المحاكم باعتقال 788 شخصا، بينهم عسكريون ورجال شرطة ومدرسون بتهم الانتماء إلى منظمة إرهابية، وخرق الدستور، ومحاولة إسقاط الحكومة المنتخبة، والاغتيال.

وأعلنت شرطة أنقرة عن عزل 900 رجل أمن مؤقتا على خلفية التحقيقات في الانقلاب الفاشل.

كما أعلنت وزارة الدفاع عن عزل 262 قاضيا ومدعيا عسكريا. وتابعت الوزارة أنها تحقق مع جميع القضاة والمدعين العسكريين، بينما أمرت النيابة العسكرية في أنقرة باعتقال 21 قاضيا عسكريا على خلفية قضية الانقلاب.

وشهدت العاصمة أنقرة ومدينة إسطنبول، في وقت متأخر، من مساء الجمعة 15 يوليو/تموز، محاولة انقلابية فاشلة، نفذتها عناصر محدودة من الجيش.

المصدر: 
*من هنا *


----------



## كليماندوس (26 يوليو 2016)

*أردوغان يفبرك الانقلاب العسكرى..







حصلت المخابرات البريطانية على تسجيلات لعدد من المكالمات الهاتفية والمحادثات البريدية المشفرة لمسؤولى الحكومة التركية فى أثناء أحداث محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة، مساء الخامس عشر من يوليو الجارى.
وكشفت المخابرات البريطانية، عن تخطيط كبار المسؤولين الأتراك لإلصاق هذه المحاولة بحركة الخدمة التى يتزعمها المعارض المقيم بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية "فتح الله جولن"، من أجل اختلاق ذريعة لإطلاق حملة تصفية موسعة ضد المتعاطفين معها فى أجهزة الدولة.
وكتبت مجلة "فوكس" الألمانية فى خبر تحت عنوان "القوة والجنون وأردوغان"، أن المخابرات البريطانية تابعت المكالمات المشفرة للحكومة التركية منذ اللحظة الأولى من بدء محاولة الانقلاب، وأظهرت أنها تأمر فيها بتقديم فتح الله جولن كرقم أول يقف وراء هذه المحاولة، من أجل تنفيذ حملة تصفية شاملة ضد أفراد حركة الخدمة.

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يوليو 2016)

*         سيلينا الامير   أوقفت قوات الأمن التركية، الكاتبة الصحفية المعروفة "نازلي إليجاك"، في  ولاية موغلا، بعد صدور قرار قضائي يحقها، في إطار التحقيقات المتعلقة  بالأذرع الإعلامية لمنظمة "الكيان الموازي" الإرهابية، على خلفية محاولة  الانقلاب الفاشلة منتصف الشهر الجاري.

وأوقف عناصر شرطة، سيارة تقل "إليجاك" في قضاء "بودروم"، ونقلوا الصحفية  إلى مديرية الأمن وتم نقل "إليجاك" بعدها إلى المستشفى الحكومي في بودروم  لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة لها، وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة، ومن ثم تم  إعادتها إلى مديرية الأمن.

ومن المنتظر أن يتم نقل "إليجاك"، لاحقًا إلى مدينة إسطنبول، لاستكمال التحقيقات معها.

وأصدرت محكمة تركيةً، قرارا بإلقاء القبض على 42 صحفيًا، بينهم الكاتبة، نازلي إليجاك، حيث أوقفت قوات الأمن، خمسة منهم.   

هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أغسطس 2016)

*      انتقدت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية قيام الحكومة التركية وبعض من المواطنين الأتراك بإلفاء اللوم على أمريكا في محاولة الانقلاب الفاشلة التي هزت البلاد في الخامس عشر من يوليو الماضي، بدلا من إجراء تحقيق شامل في الوقائع، مضيفة أن تركيا تتوهم ضلوع أمريكا في الانقلاب.    واستنكرت الصحيفة إتهام الولايات المتحدة بالتواطؤ في عملية التمرد، مما يؤدي إلى إشعال موجة جديدة من العداء ضد أمريكا، جنبا إلى جنب مع الحملة الحكومية الواسعة ضد أعداء حقيقيين وخياليين، مما يشكل خطرا جسيما على حلف شمال الأطلسي والعلاقات مع الولايات المتحدة والاستقرار في تركيا على المدى الطويل.    وأضافت الصحيفة أن السبب الرئيسي وراء انقلاب الخامس عشر من يوليو، وفقا للرئيس التركي رجب طيب أردوغان والقادة الأتراك، هو فتح الله جولن، رجل دين مسلم يعيش في منفى اختياري في ولاية بنسلفانيا منذ عام 1999 والذي نفى أي تورط في محاولة الإطاحة.   و لكن، الموالون للحكومة من الصحافة والقادة السياسيين والمواطنين العاديين في جميع قطاعات المجتمع تشير أيضا بأصابع الاتهام إلى واشنطن، التي نفت أي تورط.   وعندما أعرب الجنرال جوزيف فوتيل، قائد القوات الأميركية في الشرق الأوسط في مؤتمر الأمن الأسبوع الماضي، عن مخاوفه بشأن تأثير عملية التطهير على الضباط الأتراك، بما في ذلك بعض الذين عملوا مع الأمريكيين وسجنوا الآن، انتقده أردوغان لاتخاذه "جانب الانقلابيين". كما اتهم أردوغان الغرب بدعم الإرهاب من خلال وقوفه إلى جانب الانقلابيين.   وفي غضون ذلك، اتهمت صحيفة موالية للحكومة الجنرال جون كامبل من الجيش، الذي كان قائد حلف شمال الأطلسي في أفغانستان؛ وهنري باركي، الذي يدير برنامج الشرق الأوسط في مركز وودرو ويلسون، بالوقوف وراء التمرد، دون وجود أدلة ضدهم.    وأكدت الصحيفة أنه من غير المعقول أن الولايات المتحدة تسعى لزعزعة استقرار حليف الناتو والذي يعتبر تعاونه أمرا حاسما لأمن التحالف فضلا عن الحرب ضد الدولة الإسلامية، وخصوصا بعد غرق المنطقة في حالة من الفوضى.
الفجر 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 أغسطس 2016)

* أمر باعتقال نجم الكرة التركي هاكان شكور*

    منذ 5 دقيقه August 12, 2016, 9:04 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أصدرت تركيا مذكرة اعتقال بحق نجم كرة القدم السابق هاكان شُكور بتهمة  الارتباط بالداعية فتح الله كولن الذي تطالب أنقرة واشنطن بتسليمه وتلقت  "إشارات إيجابية" منها بصدد ذلك، حسبما أعلن وزير الخارجية التركي، اليوم.
  كما كشف الوزير مولود تشاوش أوغلو أن 32 دبلوماسيا معتمدين في الخارج  استدعتهم تركيا بعد الانقلاب الفاشل في 15 يوليو لم يعودوا إلى البلاد،  ولجأ بعضهم الى بلدان أخرى.
  يعتبر شُكور (44 عاما) صاحب الهدف التاريخي في كأس العالم 2002، أهم  هداف في تاريخ كرة القدم التركية ونجما في بلاده، وأصدرت السلطات بحقه  مذكرة توقيف بتهمة الارتباط بـ"كولن" الذي تتهمه أنقرة بالوقوف وراء  المحاولة الانقلابية التي جرت في 15 يوليو، على ما نقلت وكالة أنباء  الأناضول الحكومية.
  واتهم اللاعب الدولي السابق بأنه "عضو في مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة"، وأوقف  والده سرمد شُكور عند خروجه من المسجد بعد صلاة الجمعة بحسب قناة "إن تي  في" الخاصة.
  كما صادرت السلطات عددا من ممتلكات "شكور" ووالده في إسطنبول وعلى سواحل بحر إيجه، على ما أفادت وكالة دوغان.
  وكان نجم كرة القدم السابق غادر تركيا مع عائلته العام الماضي، ليستقر  في ولاية كاليفورنيا غرب الولايات المتحدة، وتمت محاكمته غيابيا في يونيو  بتهمة "شتم" الرئيس التركي.
  بعد حياة مهنية رياضية غنية بدأ "شكور" الذي لم ينكر في أي وقت إعجابه  بـ"كولن"، العمل السياسي إلى جانب أردوغان، وانتخب في 2011 نائبا على لائحة  حزب العدالة والتنمية الحاكم منذ 2002، لكنه استقال من الحزب في 2013 بسبب  معارضته لقرار أردوغان شن حرب ضد حليفه السابق كولن.
  وأمضى النجم السابق الحيز الأكبر من حياته الرياضية في نادي جالاتاسراي  الإسطنبولي وأحرز معه ثماني مرات بطولة تركيا وكأس اليورو في العام 2000،  ولعب أيضا في صفوف نادي إنتر ميلان.

هذا الخبر منقول من : الوطن*


----------

